# North Carolina Game Day VI:  January 29



## Rel (Nov 30, 2004)

Greetings Gang!

It's that time of year again and I figured it was time to start pimping the next Game Day.  I think we've just about got the routine down now but let me know if there are questions.

As we've done with the last couple events, all registration will take place at the Official NC Game Day Website.

The following was originally posted by Morgenes and this is how you sign up to run a game...



> To schedule a game, the following must happen in order:
> 
> 1) You must register on this site, and request to be a GM. If you were a GM on a previous Game Day, you should still be a GM on future Game Days, so go to step 3.
> 
> ...




If you have previously registered at the NC Game Day site then you don't have to do that part.  If you've previously run a game at NC Game Day then you don't need to register as a GM.  All you have to do at that point is submit your game and have it approved and slotted.

Again, please let me know if you have any problems with this process.  We want people there and we don't want them frustrated by the registration process.  So ask for help and you will get it.


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2004)

For the record, I'm very likely going to run a D20 Modern - Sky Galleons game this trip out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2004)

WOOOO-HOOOOO!*


_*Translation: I have no idea what I want to run yet, but just wanted to express my enthusiasm on it being time to start the planning._


----------



## Rel (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeeee-Hawwwww*

*Translation:  I am glad that Henry noticed the thread and I am interested to hear what he wants to run.  Also, I forgot to subscribe so I'm doing that via this post.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 30, 2004)

Whheee?*
*Translation: I have no idea what I'll be doing this go around but wanted to toss something in


----------



## Belen (Nov 30, 2004)

I must be psychic.  I was thinking about this thread today and here it is.

Not sure what I want to run right now.  Midnight is a possibility.  I really want to run or play in that world.  Blue Rose is also a possibility, although I am not sure if it will be out by then.

My wife will be running an Arthurian d20 game using Relics and Rituals: Excalibur.  The characters will be actual Knights of the Round table.

Game days rule.


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2004)

According to a recent thread in the D20 Systems Forum - Blue Rose, assuming no further Production slips, will be out after X-Mas but before the end of January. ("Not under your Christmas Tree, but you can buy it with your Christmas Money" was a quote.) However, that may still be far too little time to prepare, depending on how much prep time you like.

I'm thinking of a half-dozen things:

An Original D&D game using the three classic booklets (gotta find 'em first.)
A Spycraft scenario (maybe a "Bourne Identity" style game but from the reverse angle)
A Continuum Time Travel Game (world's simplest system that can make your head spin with the connotations)
Running something like Steading of the Hill Giant Chief with 1st edition AD&D pregenned characters
Maybe even running a HARP game if there's interest enough...

But then, that's just the stream-of-consciousness talking.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 30, 2004)

Sproinkle!*
*Translation: Cool, the Enworlders From NC That Arent' Yet Old Enough To Drink were wondering when the next Gameday would be. I'll tell the others. Anyway, I don't really have any thoughts on what to run, unless Henry's gang would like to cash in on the Feng Shui game that I owe them.


----------



## Toras (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd been down for some Feng Shui, and plan on running a little something (possible a module test if I can get off my ass and work on it)


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2004)

See...we really do need some way to fit in some more gaming.  There is never enough time to participate in all the games I want to play or run.  It would be cool to try to have a multiple day binge once a year.


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2004)

A multi-day binge is cool, but alas one I doubt I could participate in - time and lodging constraints, and all that. 

As for my group, they're interested in going (assuming they still have the same opinions they had a month ago), and I'm going to try and see if I can still convince them to participate in the fun that is Jeph's mind.


----------



## scholz (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm My wife's due date is Jan 30th. So the 29th should be fine right?
Oh well. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Rel (Dec 1, 2004)

scholz said:
			
		

> Hmmmm My wife's due date is Jan 30th. So the 29th should be fine right?
> Oh well. Have fun everyone.




Relax.  Maybe the baby will come a week early and you can still make it.   

(I looked over my shoulder to make sure my wife didn't see me typing this.)


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2004)

scholz said:
			
		

> Hmmmm My wife's due date is Jan 30th. So the 29th should be fine right?
> Oh well. Have fun everyone.




Just bring her and a midwife, then you have have the new baby roll dice right out of the womb!


----------



## Belen (Dec 1, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> A multi-day binge is cool, but alas one I doubt I could participate in - time and lodging constraints, and all that.




I am sure that we could help you out on the lodging end of things.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 1, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the record, I'm very likely going to run a D20 Modern - Sky Galleons game this trip out.





Well, I know where I'll be for part of the day.   

And check it out! Here I am on page one of the thread this time around. I'm getting oh so much more perceptive as time wears on.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 1, 2004)

Toras said:
			
		

> I'd been down for some Feng Shui, and plan on running a little something (possible a module test if I can get off my ass and work on it)




Return of the Brass Monkey? (That funky monkey!)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to attend, but can't commit just yet. I don't want to bail like I had to last time, and leave holes in peoples games.


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd love to run something this time around. If I can convince Clueless to run a Shadowrun game this time around I'd be solid for running something in return. 

What I'd run is up in the air however, something DnD 3e.


----------



## Templetroll (Dec 1, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> According to a recent thread in the D20 Systems Forum - Blue Rose, assuming no further Production slips, will be out after X-Mas but before the end of January. ("Not under your Christmas Tree, but you can buy it with your Christmas Money" was a quote.) However, that may still be far too little time to prepare, depending on how much prep time you like.
> 
> I'm thinking of a half-dozen things:
> 
> ...




I have my three tan books so I'm good for that....
If you do the spycraft thng can I have some C4?     
time travel, always sweet.      
How about take a tip from Rel and let us play orcs attacking the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief?
HARP?  I need to google...  brb....  ok, that would be cool.  "Fast.." yet "...compatible with RoleMaster..."?!?    

I'll make arrangements to be off work this time round.


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, we cannot let this one hit page 3 already.


----------



## Alenda (Dec 2, 2004)

BelenUmeria wrote: "My wife will be running an Arthurian d20 game using Relics and Rituals: Excalibur. The characters will be actual Knights of the Round table."

Thanks for the free advertising! Here are some more details for those interested:

"King Arthur and the Quest for Merlin."
This is a D&D adventure with a splash of "Relics and Rituals: Excalibur." It is designed for 5 or less players. Although the pre-gen characters and story background are taken straight from Arthurian legend, the plot is completely unique. 

I hope this was helpful!


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> A multi-day binge is cool, but alas one I doubt I could participate in - time and lodging constraints, and all that.



Feel free to crash at my new house, Henry, if needed.

I'm leaving myself open to gaming this time, so I won't be running anything. Galdurnit, thought, I want to get in on the good games!

Maybe I can round up Tex for Sky Galleons and shoot sumthin' good.

Mark C.


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2004)

Alenda said:
			
		

> "King Arthur and the Quest for Merlin."
> This is a D&D adventure with a splash of "Relics and Rituals: Excalibur." It is designed for 5 or less players. Although the pre-gen characters and story background are taken straight from Arthurian legend, the plot is completely unique.
> 
> I hope this was helpful!




She has been planning this one since the Sunday after the last game day.  I will be interested in seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 2, 2004)

What are the characters involved? If you're pulling them from legend I'm curious to know...


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Feel free to crash at my new house, Henry, if needed.
> 
> I'm leaving myself open to gaming this time, so I won't be running anything. Galdurnit, thought, I want to get in on the good games!
> 
> ...




I have a fondness for my ol' Indian, personally.  Now I am at a dilemma.


----------



## Belen (Dec 2, 2004)

Clueless said:
			
		

> What are the characters involved? If you're pulling them from legend I'm curious to know...




I know that Nimue and Gawain are involved.  Christy will have to give more details.


----------



## Alenda (Dec 2, 2004)

Clueless, the Arthurian characters are:

Sir Gawain
Sir Percival
Nimue
Sir Palomides de Gaul
Sir Bliant

They can all be found in Sir Thomas Malory's "Le Morte d'Arthur"


----------



## Rel (Dec 3, 2004)

Friday Morning Bump!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 3, 2004)

Now that I'm living out on the east coast, this one could be a possibility for me.

Put me down as a definite maybe.  

I might even run something, maybe HARP, or maybe Al-Qadim!    hmmm


----------



## Henry (Dec 5, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Now that I'm living out on the east coast, this one could be a possibility for me.
> 
> Put me down as a definite maybe.
> 
> I might even run something, maybe HARP, or maybe Al-Qadim!    hmmm




Die Kluge, we'd love to have you - it'd be great to meet you in person.

Still ruminating over what I'm going to run - maybe I'll check out some of the more interesting new releases and see what's what. I'm gaining a penchant for running "new" stuff for people to try.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2004)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Clueless, the Arthurian characters are...[snip]




Gawain?  Sweet.  That game sounds like fun (actually, this all sounds like fun) — I had to go moving back to Massachusetts, didn't I?    At least UNC beat Kentucky today...

Nick


----------



## Belen (Dec 6, 2004)

errr----bump....


----------



## Quasqueton (Dec 7, 2004)

Hate to say this, but...

I was going to show up for this Game Day, and wanted to play something. But I just don't have the time or desire to sign up for another web site, and keep track of another username and password. The Game Day web site won't show me anything without signing up for an account. 

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Dec 7, 2004)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Hate to say this, but...
> 
> I was going to show up for this Game Day, and wanted to play something. But I just don't have the time or desire to sign up for another web site, and keep track of another username and password. The Game Day web site won't show me anything without signing up for an account.
> 
> Quasqueton




If that's your decision then I guess there's not much I can say to change your mind.  But I simply use the same handle and password as I use at ENWorld.  No extra mental real-estate is used and it cuts down on confusion anyway.  And the five minutes (at most) that it takes to sign up is really pretty trivial to me in the face of an all day gaming event that runs for eleven hours.

But if you still decide not to sign up to pre-register for an event, I hope you'll still come.  There are always some open slots here and there for walk-ins and almost always a pickup game or two.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Henry (Dec 7, 2004)

Quasqueton, are you sure you aren't already signed up? It's been up since Gameday 3...


----------



## Quasqueton (Dec 7, 2004)

I only attended 1 and 2. I'll definitely try to be there for this one (with camera again). And maybe I'll sign up for the damn account. I've got so many accounts on so many different places that I'm just tired of opening new ones.

I just recently went through and made a list of all the usernames and passwords I and my wife have throughout the web. It startled me to see all that crap. It almost scares me to add to it.

Quasqueton


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 10, 2004)

Page 5?

Not tonight. Not on my watch!


----------



## Henry (Dec 10, 2004)

Rally 'round the Potter, boys!

(Not alsih2o, the OTHER Potter!)


----------



## Megatron (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm considering running an eberron game or a fantasy-call of cthulhu game...
 That is, if I can make it this time.


----------



## Belen (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmm....no games have been posted on the Game day site yet.  Does that mean that no one has firmed up times as yet?

I still have a dilemma.  I do not know what to run!  Maybe a good game will come to me.

Oh...and bump.


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Hmm....no games have been posted on the Game day site yet.  Does that mean that no one has firmed up times as yet?




Well, I've decided what I'm gonna run but it may still be another day or so before I get it posted over at the site.  As for when I run it, it depends if I see another game that I simply MUST play in (what were you going to run again, Henry? ).  But if nothing else crops up as a "must play" in the next couple of days then I'll go ahead and post my Sky Galleons game.

It looks like this time our Victorian, spacefaring heroes will be journeying to the wild jungles of Venus!


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 10, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> It looks like this time our Victorian, spacefaring heroes will be journeying to the wild jungles of Venus!




NICE! That should be loads of fun!


Did I mention I wanted to play in this one?


----------



## Henry (Dec 10, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...our Victorian, spacefaring heroes will be journeying to the wild jungles of Venus!




Tell you what, Rel, just pick a time slot and I'll run the other one - we may very well be playing in each others' games, anyway. 

The more I think about it, I'm seriously gelling to the idea of running something old-school. How many people around here have run OD&D or AD&D, anyway, and how fewer have tried their luck against the Hill Giant Hordes of Chieftain Nosnra????


----------



## Mark Causey (Dec 10, 2004)

Henry, I'd probably play any game you could think up or agree to.

Count me in - terested!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 10, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, I'm seriously gelling to the idea of running something old-school. How many people around here have run OD&D or AD&D, anyway, and how fewer have tried their luck against the Hill Giant Hordes of Chieftain Nosnra????




You run that, and I am SO there! Can I reserve a spot up front? Huh? Please?


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone interested in something set in Bluffside ran by one of the original authors?


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Tell you what, Rel, just pick a time slot and I'll run the other one - we may very well be playing in each others' games, anyway.
> 
> The more I think about it, I'm seriously gelling to the idea of running something old-school. How many people around here have run OD&D or AD&D, anyway, and how fewer have tried their luck against the Hill Giant Hordes of Chieftain Nosnra????




I'm in too dude.  See?  You haven't even posted your game yet and it's almost full!


----------



## Henry (Dec 10, 2004)

In every day and in every way, I am getting better, and better... 

Quick consensus: G1 with AD&D, players handbook only, like it was originally meant to be played, or something more "Basic"?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 10, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Quick consensus: G1 with AD&D, players handbook only, like it was originally meant to be played, or something more "Basic"?




Aw, can't I play a Barbarian from Unearthed Arcana?   

1e, PHB only works for me! But if you want to go more "basic", just be sure it is Moldvey and I'll bring my books!


----------



## Henry (Dec 10, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Aw, can't I play a Barbarian from Unearthed Arcana?




Munchkin!!!  Everyone knows that UA was written for Gary Gygax's powergaming scions. 



> 1e, PHB only works for me! But if you want to go more "basic", just be sure it is Moldvey and I'll bring my books!




AD&D is probably the way I'll go - I already have two 1978 PHB's I could loan at the table if someone needed it, and I just checked current ebay prices for the OD&D - looking at anywhere from 35 to 70 dollars a copy, so no picking up any before the Gameday. 

OTOH, I'm hoping to show the world the power of a 1st edition Druid - those guys kick butt! I'll supply some pre-gens as usual for those who don't want to make characters, but I'll also allow those who want to get in on the fun to make their own before game-time.

So if people are up for it, over the weekend I be posting an OAD&D game (as Gary calls it) for public consumption!

Rel, whatever slot you pick, I'll take the opposite one. Best preference, or flip a coin, it's all good to me.


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> AD&D is probably the way I'll go - I already have two 1978 PHB's I could loan at the table if someone needed it...




I have three of them (?!) so I can provide them for pretty much everybody else at the table if you like.  I've got the "Against the Giants" module (though I haven't looked at it in years and don't intend to do so now so as to avoid spoilers) and it says levels 8-12.  So do you want 8th levels for this adventure?




> Rel, whatever slot you pick, I'll take the opposite one. Best preference, or flip a coin, it's all good to me.




If you don't care either way then I'd be just as happy to do like last time and play in the AM and GM in the PM (hey, that kinda rhymes!).  But I could go either way and don't have a strong preference for this.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 11, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I already have two 1978 PHB's I could loan at the table if someone needed it




I've still got mine from back in the day and would love to get in on some giant-stomping action.

But...



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in something set in Bluffside ran by one of the original authors?




Decisions... decisions...


----------



## Clueless (Dec 11, 2004)

*musing* I'm not sure which way I want to jump this time around. I know I want to play not run (not enuff time and other projects to run SR - that and I've got to give exp to my repeating players before I get in on anything...)


----------



## Henry (Dec 11, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> I have three of them (?!) so I can provide them for pretty much everybody else at the table if you like.  I've got the "Against the Giants" module (though I haven't looked at it in years and don't intend to do so now so as to avoid spoilers) and it says levels 8-12.  So do you want 8th levels for this adventure?




It's posted now, so go have a look! Being that it's been so long, you've probably forgotten that the levels don't map to one another exactly in power level.  I'm assuming 250,001 experience points. I'll probide several Pre-gens for a balanced party, but anyone who wants to sign up for this game and wants to make their own, I'll give them guidelines as soon as I have them more solidly. "Papa Gary" recommended NINE characters of average level 9! But I figure up to 8 will work just fine. Probably wouldn't run so many for a d20 game, but I'll see how this works for AD&D - used to work for us in the olden days... 







> But I could go either way and don't have a strong preference for this.




OK, you can Play 'em in the AM and GM in the PM. 

Also, I plan to sign up for Sky Galleons of Venus, and also I may plan a side Spycraft adventure in the off-chance that there's a lot of people. It's a fun system, and if I don't get to use my planning, I can always use it for next Gameday!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 11, 2004)

*Well, Well, Well...what have we here?*

Geeze I've been under a rock for too long! The thread got all the way to page three before I saw this? Shame on me!

Well, it looks like we've already got a lot of people running and not a lot of people playing, but would anyone be interested in another Grimm/Superheroes combonation? For those who don't know, that means that you play a group of school-kid superheroes. The last two Grimm games that I've run at gameday have been an absolute blast, so I'd like to repeat the experience. I know that I'll be too busy with real life stuff to GM at Game Day VII (so busy that I might not be able to attend), and after VII I might not be in this part of the country for a good eight years. So...what I'm getting around to is: if you've wanted to play in a Grimm game in the past, this might be your last chance!

Any takers?

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Morgenes (Dec 11, 2004)

Just a FYI, Henry's Giant game and Ryan's Palladium Fantasy game are up on the NC Game Day website for your registrations needs.  Please let me know if you have any issues with the new functionality on the website.


----------



## Rel (Dec 11, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> OK, you can Play 'em in the AM and GM in the PM.
> 
> Also, I plan to sign up for Sky Galleons of Venus, and also I may plan a side Spycraft adventure in the off-chance that there's a lot of people. It's a fun system, and if I don't get to use my planning, I can always use it for next Gameday!




Both games (yours and mine) are up and tables have been assigned.

On preview I am reminded that this could very well be my last chance to play in one of CodeMonkey's games for most of the next decade.  That being the case, I may have to switch the game I play in to his.  I hope that doesn't offend, Henry (though knowing you that may be the least necessary disclaimer I've ever posted at ENWorld).

So, NCSUCM, when were you looking to run your game and do you have any ideas as to the specifics?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 12, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> So, NCSUCM, when were you looking to run your game and do you have any ideas as to the specifics?



I'm planning on working out the specifics over winter break, but right now my idea is that "mysterious alien invaders from outer space" (you've gotta say that in a 1940's sci-fi radio show voice ) have taken control of The City's carnival and it's up to the Underoo Avengers to kick some carnie space alien tail! 


I'm also going to do some serious stream-lining of the rules for this adventure. One problem with merging Gimm and Four-Color-to-Fantasy is that the PCs tended to have a lot of little abilities with funky rules. I'm going to make it much easier to pick up a character and game. Here's a list of the main characters that I know will be returning:


Jared Dorf (a.k.a the Black Ninja) - The social outcast and comic book officianto. Watch out for his black attitude and awesome _Super Secret Ninja Attack_!
Yanka (Lily) O'Riely (a.k.a. Tomahawk) - A burly, adopted Native American girl who's used to getting what she wants. The only thing more brutal than her tounge lashings is her right hook.
Meree Demantant (a.ka. The Animator) - On the outside, she's a sweet, innocent little girl, but on the inside she's been warped by a few too many hours of late night MTV. Usually, there's nothing to fear from a child's imagination, but Meree's daydreams have a frightening tendency to come to life!

There is at least one more PC, but he didn't work out so well last time, so I might change that one around entirely. As for when I GM, it doesn't really matter all that much to me. I'm sure it'll be fun, regardless of the time of day. 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Dec 12, 2004)

Perfectly understandable if you switch, Rel - there's more than one way to be a kid again! 

I have a favor to ask - I flubbed up on the "pre-reg seats available" part, and it said I only had one seat left, when I actually meant to set the players up to 8. I've altered this, but it means my table-slot has been knocked off after I altered it. COuld I get you or Neal to set me back up? Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Rel (Dec 12, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Perfectly understandable if you switch, Rel - there's more than one way to be a kid again!
> 
> I have a favor to ask - I flubbed up on the "pre-reg seats available" part, and it said I only had one seat left, when I actually meant to set the players up to 8. I've altered this, but it means my table-slot has been knocked off after I altered it. COuld I get you or Neal to set me back up? Sorry for the inconvenience.




No problem.  Should be taken care of now.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 13, 2004)

Alright, I'm in on both Henry and Rel's games! Now I just have to pray that it doesn't snow that weekend and I can drive down... 

Die Kluge, you want to carpool down and split a hotel room? 


Henry, I've got a PHB, and may be able to borrow another one if it's needed. I'll be rolling up a character of my own, it's been a while since I cracked that book, it'll be fun. Maybe a ranger, or a thief.


----------



## Ampolitor (Dec 13, 2004)

*from NY*

good to see gaming is alive in NC, Im moving there from NY to take a job with Gastonia PD near charlotte, a transfer here from NYC. I dont know if i can make this one but i look forward to going to the next one!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Die Kluge, you want to carpool down and split a hotel room?




Sounds like a plan, unless my wife wants to come down, too.  In which case, she'd just shop during the day.  Maybe I can convince her to stay here and let me have some guy time.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 13, 2004)

I can bring some of my 2nd ed on temporary loan as well if it's needed. 

*musing* Now, the question is what should I play? Having just seen Ocean's 12 I'm tempted to run an SR, but I know I can't get it together in the amount of time I've got - not and meet my other projects.


----------



## Henry (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, just as a thought, Clueless, if you do want to offer something, are there any game systems that you like that require very little prep-time? It's not a bad plan to cop a plot off of an obscure book or novel you've read, say for a previous Lit. class or something, and run it? 

In any event, it's still cool to think about it a while - I don't expect too many games to be created or signed up for until end of month, probably after Christmas, or even into first of January.


----------



## Rel (Dec 13, 2004)

Ampolitor said:
			
		

> good to see gaming is alive in NC, Im moving there from NY to take a job with Gastonia PD near charlotte, a transfer here from NYC. I dont know if i can make this one but i look forward to going to the next one!




Always glad to hear of another ENWorlder moving into the area.  The "bad news" is that Gastonia is a bit of a drive from the NC Game Day site in Raleigh, but not really any further than Henry drives and somewhat less far than CL and die_kluge are coming from.  The good news is that if we can ever get the "Western NC Game Day" online in either Charlotte or Asheville then you'll be close enough to attend that one too!

If you can't make this game day then the next one is just around the corner in April.


----------



## Belen (Dec 13, 2004)

Henry,

Are you using 1e or 2e?  The system says that you're running 2e.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Dec 13, 2004)

Argh....wasn't fast enough to get into Sky Galleons.  Oh well, I may just have to run something then.


----------



## Henry (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey, Dave!

The reason it says 1E is because the site does not have a tag for 1st edition AD&D games. In the description, I put a note in there to clarify I'm using the 1e Player's Handbook. I'm playing 1978-style, baby!


----------



## Belen (Dec 13, 2004)

Gotcha.  I may have to dig out my old 1e PH.  We' shall see.


----------



## Rel (Dec 13, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  I may have to dig out my old 1e PH.  We' shall see.




BU, I wanted to mention that I've just approved Alenda's King Arthur game and assigned it a table.  I gave her the table for the requested time of 9 hours (starting at 9 AM).  If that was not her intention (the 9 hours I mean) then please let me know and I'll fix it.

I hope that the duration of her game is not detriment to people signing up for it but it would obviously preclude them playing in any other games during the course of the day.  The only suggestion that I've got if she stays with that duration is that she might want to consider sliding the start time back a bit.  That way the folks coming to play in a single game all day won't have to be there quite so early.


BTW, how did Midnight go yesterday?


----------



## Belen (Dec 13, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> BU, I wanted to mention that I've just approved Alenda's King Arthur game and assigned it a table.  I gave her the table for the requested time of 9 hours (starting at 9 AM).  If that was not her intention (the 9 hours I mean) then please let me know and I'll fix it.
> 
> I hope that the duration of her game is not detriment to people signing up for it but it would obviously preclude them playing in any other games during the course of the day.  The only suggestion that I've got if she stays with that duration is that she might want to consider sliding the start time back a bit.  That way the folks coming to play in a single game all day won't have to be there quite so early.
> 
> ...




Rel:  I am fairly certain that she meant from 9-2.  There is no way she meant 9 hours.

Midnight:  The game seemed to go really well.  Two people who signed up did not show, but we had a walk-in, so it worked out that I had four players.  The adventure was fairly lethal with half the party moments from death throughout the game, but they succeeded in the end against overwhelming odds.


----------



## Rel (Dec 13, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel:  I am fairly certain that she meant from 9-2.  There is no way she meant 9 hours.
> 
> Midnight:  The game seemed to go really well.  Two people who signed up did not show, but we had a walk-in, so it worked out that I had four players.  The adventure was fairly lethal with half the party moments from death throughout the game, but they succeeded in the end against overwhelming odds.




Cool about Midnight.  Wish I could have played.  I'll fix the time slot thingy.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 13, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Well, just as a thought, Clueless, if you do want to offer something, are there any game systems that you like that require very little prep-time?



I tend to think too sneaky too put somehting casual together unfortuantely. Plus, as nervous as I get standing in front of a crowd like that? Prep time is critical...


----------



## Alenda (Dec 13, 2004)

After a rather nasty typo, my King Arthur game is now scheduled. As Belen_Umeria thought, the game was NOT intended to be 9 hours. It will run for 4 hours (9am - 1pm).

The game will be primarily Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 with a splash of "Relics and Rituals: Excalibur" thrown in. There are 5 slots open.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

Alenda.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 14, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Argh....wasn't fast enough to get into Sky Galleons.  Oh well, I may just have to run something then.




Too bad, BU. I was looking forward to you reprising your role as the suicidal human cuisinart.


----------



## Rel (Dec 14, 2004)

By way of a bump, I'm stopping in to gloat that I got the Eberron Campaign Setting last night as an early Christmas present.

_*Rel does a happy dance that you are spared from having to see*_


----------



## Henry (Dec 14, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> By way of a bump, I'm stopping in to gloat that I got the Eberron Campaign Setting last night as an early Christmas present.
> 
> _*Rel does a happy dance that you are spared from having to see*_




Woo-hoo! Another convert to the Cult of the Cow (Keith Baker joke). I hope you like it, or it at least gives you some neat ideas. We've been enjoying our Eberron game solidly for about 4 months now.


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 14, 2004)

*Running Running Running...*

Hmm...
Well I know I want to run something this time around again.  Lemme see, what do I want to run?  (Oh please do post any comments on which of these ideas you might think are interesting.) 

Lemme see I've got a game plan brewing for a short shadowrun game set in England and Ireland.  It would deal with the little people.

Planescape is another setting that I've got a good share of ideas for.  Heh, I suppose I wouldn't be much of a gm after playing in Shemmy's game for 2 years and being clueless on the subject.

Another idea is an magical girlfreind based anime game.  Everyone gets to be some sorta magical pet/girl/boy/whatever and is sent to "Help" some poor shmuck.  For this I'm thinking I might make up all the characters and make people draw lots to see which they get to play.

In Nomine is another game that I can think of a few shorts to run.

hmm...

This requires thinking..

Gerzel


----------



## Belen (Dec 15, 2004)

*Help!!*

I have no idea what to run here guys.  Anyone have any preferences from the following list?

Blue Rose
Castles and Crusades
d20 Future
Midnight d20


Oh...and bump.  Shame on us for letting this hit page 4!


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 16, 2004)

*Decitions Descitions*

Well I've decided that I'll run in the morning.  

I'm going to post the offering this Friday it will be one of the two:

Paranoia XP - Stepping out citizen. 
	It will be an exercise in perversity, betrayal, cowardice, incompetence, and of coarse fun.  Fun is mandatory, citizen.  The computer will guide you on your journey through Alpha Complex AND BEYOND!  All this will be done for the entertainment, edification and pleasure of the righteous good and just ultra-violent…er violet citizens and their computer.

Teenagers From Outer Space - I'm your goddess!
	This will be an exercise as above but with less of the computer and more super powers and being assigned to help out some mortal boob and make his or her life better.  You will be assigned by an over-god who sees to these sorts of things and you his elite…well no you’re his incompetent troops that he is sending to a place where your screw ups will do the least harm.  Put all the screw-ups into one basket.  Never mind that that basket is soaked in lighter fluid, and don't look towards the approaching man with a blowtorch.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh wow, I may have to play Teenagers from Outer Space.  I love that game.  I even wrote a character generator in Pascal when I was in college.


----------



## Belen (Dec 16, 2004)

No one?


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be glad to give you an opinion, understanding that I'm already committed for my two slots: I think you might have some takers with either Castles & Crusades, or with Blue Rose (If I weren't already in Rel's game I'd definitely take up a C&C just to see what it's like). The only downside to C&C is that I'm running the AD&D game, and those to whom that appeals C&C would also appeal.

I'm also definitely of the opinion that it's early yet, and not to be discouraged if we're not getting a lot of response beyond the first rush.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 16, 2004)

What are the options like? I've never heard of any of em / they can be run in different ways.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 17, 2004)

This may be a dumb question, but are we going to end up with more DMs than players there?  Seems like there are an awful lot of folks running stuff, and not necessarily enough folks signing up for stuff.  Or am I wrong?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 17, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> This may be a dumb question, but are we going to end up with more DMs than players there?  Seems like there are an awful lot of folks running stuff, and not necessarily enough folks signing up for stuff.  Or am I wrong?



It's not a dumb question at all, and you're at least partially right. The last several gamedays have had games that came in under quota, but I'm not aware of any that didn't continue in some form. However, a lot of what you are seeing is the fact that the DMs are the ones that get in early and start chatting; the players will start posting more in mid-January. What usually happens is that a game or two gets cancelled and the entire roster does musical chairs a few days before the event. Plus, we usually see several walk-ins. We won't really know what games are empty/full until the week before the event.

In other news, be looking for a game announcement on the gameday site sometime this weekend. I'm madly dashing about trying to finish a project, and I'm planning on taking a sizeable break this weekend (finsihed or not!). It looks like I'll be running in the AM, since Rel has expressed an interest and he has a PM game. Any one else like the sound of childish, superhero action?

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Dec 17, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> This may be a dumb question, but are we going to end up with more DMs than players there?  Seems like there are an awful lot of folks running stuff, and not necessarily enough folks signing up for stuff.  Or am I wrong?




Basically what CodeMonkey said.  It's pretty much like this every time at this stage of the game.  To be honest, it's actually rather comforting.  It lets me know that everything is moving forward on pace.

And, as I've said historically, the "too many chiefs, not enough indians" problem is rather self-correcting.  If things come down to the wire and we have a game or two that is completely empty and a couple that are understaffed, those GM's with empty games will tend to cancel and jump into one of those open slots.  But in practice this has very rarely happened as last minute sign-ups and walk-ins have filled out most of the games in question.


----------



## Torm (Dec 17, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> No one?



I'm not even 100% certain I'm going - my life is in too much flux to commit yet, and certainly too much to plan to RUN anything, which is what I thought I might be doing this time when the last gameday ended - so take this for what little it is worth. But out of the games you named, I think I would be most inclined to join a D20 Future game. And it _would_ avoid the genre conflict Henry mentioned.


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 17, 2004)

*Game Offering:  An Evening's Entertainment*

This will be offered for my afternoon slot

A planescape 3rd ed game

	Hulth'ta Ringswatter an upstanding and honest, and rumored to be 'fallen', baatazu business man has recently come finished his dream.  A complex bar, night club and casino buried deep somewhere in under sigil, called the Golden Sphere.  In it he can rightfully boast that he has the longest continuous bar, a downward spiral around the largest fighting pit in all of Sigil.
	Of coarse the brave hero's of this adventure probably won't be partaking of his establishment's fine liquors, dining, dancing, or dancers, but instead will be providing the entertainment.  A crew of assorted clueless and hapless berks have been kidnapped and tossed into the ring about twenty minutes before show time.  Inside there is a towering edifice made to look like parts of Sigil with lots of twisting passageways and items lurking inside.  Their job is simply to survive the evening, or more accurately to provide Hulth'ta's customers with great entertainment as you fight off and eventually are likely slaughtered by all the strange beasts that he plans on releasing into the ring as the night goes on.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 18, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I have no idea what to run here guys.  Anyone have any preferences from the following list?




Well, BU, were I not already committed for both slots, I'd lean towards d20 Future. It's a genre I've never gamed in before (discounting Gamma World, I suppose) and that alone appeals to me. Also, it seems as though it could be completely wide open as far as tone goes: from Mad Max to Aliens to Star Trek.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2004)

Yikes! My post seems to have put the touch of death on this thread.

Please, all, forget I posted anything except: BUMP.


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 22, 2004)

Nah its about a month out.  So posts are still slow in coming and are more topic based.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

For what it's worth, I was by Errico's today picking up a gift certificate for some friends.  I have been assuming that we will do the pre-dinner there again this time around but, as always, I'm open for other suggestions.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2004)

You had such a good idea, we've scheduled a Boston game day for the same day. Yeee haw, dueling get-togethers!


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You had such a good idea, we've scheduled a Boston game day for the same day. Yeee haw, dueling get-togethers!




It's funny that I noticed the Boston thread just above this one right after I posted and saw how the dates lined up.  *shakes fist at sky* Yet another missed opportunity to game with PC!


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You had such a good idea, we've scheduled a Boston game day for the same day. Yeee haw, dueling get-togethers!




Would our little game day really compete with others as far away as boston?


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 22, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I was by Errico's today picking up a gift certificate for some friends.  I have been assuming that we will do the pre-dinner there again this time around but, as always, I'm open for other suggestions.





hmm...how many poeple are we talking?  How many showed up last time?


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

Gerzel said:
			
		

> hmm...how many poeple are we talking?  How many showed up last time?




Well, if you count me, that brought our grand total to three (Lola and CodeMonkey were the other two).  But despite our small numbers we had a very fun and lively conversation until almost closing time at the restaurant.

But past pre-dinners have seen numbers as large as a dozen or more.  And (correct me if I'm wrong) I don't think it was our choice of venue that kept the numbers small but rather just bad circumstances for a number of folks who couldn't make it.

That said, I'm not adverse to changing to a different location if folks would rather.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

Gerzel said:
			
		

> Would our little game day really compete with others as far away as boston?




It will as soon as Henry gets his private jet.

How's that coming, by the way?  I got like several places I need to be.


----------



## Castellan (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay, I live close enough to this event that I don't really have an excuse not to come. There's also the possibility that my wife and another friend or two might come. Is there anything special involved beyond signing up on the web site?

Any advice from veterans (or other august folk  )?


----------



## Belen (Dec 22, 2004)

Christy and I are planning on coming at this time.


----------



## Henry (Dec 22, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> It will as soon as Henry gets his private jet.
> 
> How's that coming, by the way?  I got like several places I need to be.




Well, earlier was a bad year for stocks, then my holdings in Monaco and Madagascar were lost to a series of misfortunes at the Baccarat Tables, so the jet is a little less realistic goal now. 

I do know, however, that I plan to be at the Pre-dinner, and may be bringing friends. I will have NO clue about the number of said friends until much closer to the gameday. If I can get a couple to split a hotel fee with me, all is set to go.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

Castellan said:
			
		

> Okay, I live close enough to this event that I don't really have an excuse not to come. There's also the possibility that my wife and another friend or two might come. Is there anything special involved beyond signing up on the web site?
> 
> Any advice from veterans (or other august folk  )?




Once you're signed up at the Game Day website then you are capable of pre-registering for events as they come available.  Generally speaking we have two slots:  AM (9-2) and PM (3-8).  So if you're making the trip and staying all day then you'll probably want to sign up for a game in each of those slots.

If you want to RUN a game then you submit your name as a GM, get approved, submit your game and then that will be approved.  This process is fairly straightforward but if you have any problems just post about them here or on the forums at the Game Day site and myself or the other moderator (Morgenes) will get you fixed up.

In addition to the gaming proper, we have a dinner the night before the Game Day and we also have a post-Game Day dinner at a restaurant near where the event takes place.  You are more than welcome to attend both and they are always a lot of fun.  The dinners give us a chance to chat about the events of Game Day, gaming or life in general in a setting where we aren't "on the clock" gamingwise.

One last thing for newcomers:  There is a lunch break scheduled from 2-3 PM (I know it's a bit late but you're certainly free to snack during the game if you like).  There will probably be pizza-by-the-slice available for purchase and there is a little "snack shop" down on the first floor of the building, but you may want to consider brown bagging it if those options are not to your liking.  Because of the parking situation it can be a bit of a pain to try and leave to go eat somewhere and then make it back for your next game at 3:00.

I'm looking forward to seeing everybody there and stay tuned to this thread and check the Game Day site every few days as I'm sure many more games will come available in the next few weeks!


----------



## Henry (Dec 22, 2004)

Castellan said:
			
		

> Is there anything special involved beyond signing up on the web site?
> 
> Any advice from veterans (or other august folk  )?




All you need to do is sign up on the web site, and come along when Jan 29th gets here! We'll be glad to have you all!

As for advice, if anyone named Rel walks in with a Rifle Case, he's not planning to shoot anyone.  Other than that, have fun! Attire is casual, In-game antics are expected, as is overhearing lots of Geek-speak.

There's a pre-game get-together at Errico's Italian restaurant Friday Night at 7pm, then First game slot is 9 am to 2pm, lunch from 2 to 3, and second game from 3 to 8pm, followed by dinner, customarily at the Rock-ola Cafe. Every bit is of course optional. That should help frame the day's event schedule in your mind.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2004)

How many folks do you guys normally have at the Game Days?


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> How many folks do you guys normally have at the Game Days?




We started out with about 20 at our first Game Day.  Since then things have grown considerably and expanded into other areas due primarily to our partnering with a local Con.  I anticipate that we'll have in the neighborhood of 50 or 60 roleplayers plus 20 to 30 people playing board games and such.  If you add in computer games (I don't know if they are going to be present at the upcoming game day or not) then I'd say total attendance could go to 100 or more.

Of these I'd guess that 30-40% come directly from ENWorld with the balance being friends of ENWorlders or local gamers brought in by their connection to Trinocon.


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 25, 2004)

*A Teaser or Berks in the Pit*

Here I'm going to give a look at two of the available Pre-Gen PC's I'll be offering for my evening game this coming January.  Not all their details are filled in and they are in my own style of notation which I'm told is fairly easy to read.

Khect Son of High Priest Mogue of the Golden Temple 
Prime (unknown) Male Human TN
	Khect was used to his native forests and valleys.  He comes from a region and culture similar to the Mayans of Central America.  Son of a high priest he was often tasked with taking holy messages to the gods and learned the dark paths of the sacred mountain peaks well.  Every message was different and it was rare that any two would ever go to the same place.  Every journey up the mountain meant a different path to climb, and many of the spirits that dwelt there were not friendly.
	Still it was a shock when passing through a cave mouth the world around him changed.  Strange buildings surrounded him and the air and light of the place was unlike anything he had before encountered even in the largest of his people's cities.  He knew he had passed through a spirit door, he had been through them before as they laced through the mountains of his native and the other spirit realms.  He had followed his visions telling him where to take his message.  This was right, but still it was a shock especially as he looked up at the horizon, curling up as a great ring, apparently covered with this strange city so different from those of his own people.
	Taking his bearings Khect wondered at the conditions of the beings who dwelt here, many looked like they were spirits or had spirit blood in them.  Most seemed poor or poorly fed.  Still he had a duty to perform, and mentally began to prepare himself for another vision while looking for a relatively quiet place to sit and perform the ritual.  He found his way into a deserted back alleyway and sat beside a half-rotted wooden barrel.  Clearing his mind Khect began chewing on the specially prepared cahto leaves as he poured out and lit the small pile of incense in the censor.  
	In his vision he heard the spirit guides calling him, far fainter than they ever had before.  They told him his mission was done, and that the message would soon come into the hands of those it was meant for but that his journey back would be difficult.  He awoke in a strange cell, a pain in his left temple telling him how his vision was prolonged.  His message was gone, as where most of his possessions, and the last words of the spirits where still strong in his mind, "The path back is steep and hard to find and will only be tread by legs stronger than yours are now."

A note on Khect's domains: Khect is part of a religion that worships the spirits of the world rather than any specific deities.  As such domains are granted more on what the cleric is doing rather than the specific 'god' they worship as Khect's priests worship no specific gods or goddesses.  Khect is a messenger and in times of trouble has been trained to fight as a warrior for his people.  Thus the domains he receives reflects that training.

Cleric: 2
Ranger: 4


Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 16
Int: 13
Wis: 16
Cha: 13

Domains:
Travel
Destruction

Feats/Special Abilities
Improved Initiative
Run
Favored Enemy: Magical Beasts
Endurance*
Alertness*
Favored Critical: Magical Beasts
+2 Enhancement bonus to Initiative, spot, and listen checks**

* These feats are given instead of the usual Ranger feats of Ambidexterity and Two Hand Fighting to better reflect Khect's background.
** Due to a magical tattoo on his back.  This bonus is removed in an antimagic field or if the tattoo is otherwise negated.  Caster Level: 20

Erin Wintersdawn
Prime(Faerun) Female Sun-Elf LG
	Erin has spent most of her life deep in study and contemplation, all done amidst the wilds of Evermeet. She has only been out in the planes for a couple of months now, having ventured out deep into the arcane worlds of the vast planes with a party headed by her mentor, Hileha Silverthorn in search of several potent spell regents that exist outside normal planes of existence.  After entering Sigil she found herself separated from her companions in the grand bazaar.  Finding herself suddenly surrounded by fiends and strange planars of all races, she quickly made her way out of the throngs to find a safe inn to stay at long enough at least to let her get a sending to her companions using a scroll her mistress Silverthorn had given each of their party for just such an emergency.  However when she got to the inn, a good looking place called the Fortune's Wheel, she found that the scroll and her purse had both been stolen.  Calling for guards help quickly arrived for her in the form of three sodkiller guardsmen who promptly took her down to their headquarters for questioning about the robbery and arrest for not paying the room she reserved at the Fortune's Wheel.
	Erin now finds herself in a different cell allowed to read her spellbook and prepare for some trail.  Apparently some fiend paid her bail and took her here on the promise that if she competed in some show at the end of the evening she'd be freed with a sending to contact her friends, and her belongings including her spell book.  At the time it seemed the better alternative as her punishment had she remained in jail would be for her to be sold at auction and she didn't like the way that succubus was looking at her.

Wizard: 6

Str: 11
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 20
Wis: 15
Cha: 14

Feats/Special Abilities:
Immune to Sleep magical effects
+2 Racial save bonus against Enchantment
Low light vision
Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)
+2 Racial bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks
Summon Familiar
Scribe Scroll
Mind Over Body
Enlarge Spell
Spell Penetration
Extend Spell


----------



## Gerzel (Dec 28, 2004)

*pokes the thread*
BWAHHOOO
Wakey wakey thread.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow! The new ENWorld look is groovy-cool (well, new to me).

Underoo Avengers: Unidentified Flying Carnie has been submitted for approval. One seat has already been spoken for by an out-of-town guest that I'm dragging in, but there are still 4 seats open around the table. I'm going to make this one as zany as possible, so make sure you get a seat close to the front!!

Oh, and bump.


NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Dec 28, 2004)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Wow! The new ENWorld look is groovy-cool (well, new to me).
> 
> Underoo Avengers: Unidentified Flying Carnie has been submitted for approval. One seat has already been spoken for by an out-of-town guest that I'm dragging in, but there are still 4 seats open around the table. I'm going to make this one as zany as possible, so make sure you get a seat close to the front!!
> 
> ...




Whoa, dude...this new look for ENWorld is BIZarre!

Anyway, I approved your game and grabbed a slot in it, CodeMonkey.  I'll have to hope that Henry will run another 1E game sometime.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm, for the first time in a long time, I may be able to attend the whole Game Day. We always end up running a game on the Saturday night of the Game Days, so if I do show up, I can only make the first game. Since this one's on the fifth Saturday instead of the fourth, however, I think I can make it.

Either way, I plan to do the pre-dinner Rel, so sign me up. And once confirmed, I'll post info about the game day on my local msg board. You might get a bit more signups from that.


----------



## Belen (Dec 28, 2004)

*d20 Future- Chronicles of Carolina: The Darkside of Madness and the Cold Unknown*

I have decided on a game.  It will be in the afternoon slot.  Let me know if you're interested and what type of characters you may want to play if you sign up.

_In the year 2032, a meteor collided with the Earth.  Civilization was devastated, but for a tiny enclave in North Carolina that survived with the technology that would one day rebuild the Earth.  Even then, all hope would have been lost except for a band of heroes that kept the fledgling community alive.

In the year 2132, the Republic of Carolina has launched an expedition to the location where the meteor originated and the grandchildren of the original heroes have been called to serve the Republic.

In the cold dark among the fabled rings of Saturn, what will they encounter and what will happen when they discover and aged vessel bearing Old Glory....._


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I have decided on a game.  It will be in the afternoon slot.  Let me know if you're interested and what type of characters you may want to play if you sign up.
> 
> _In the year 2032, a meteor collided with the Earth.  Civilization was devastated, but for a tiny enclave in North Carolina that survived with the technology that would one day rebuild the Earth.  Even then, all hope would have been lost except for a band of heroes that kept the fledgling community alive.
> 
> ...



BU, it sounds awesome, but I haven't even flipped through d20 Future yet. What kind of options do we have, character wise? I assume strong, fast, etc. Oh, and will you pregen?

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Belen (Dec 28, 2004)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> BU, it sounds awesome, but I haven't even flipped through d20 Future yet. What kind of options do we have, character wise? I assume strong, fast, etc. Oh, and will you pregen?
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




The characters will definitely be pre-gen.  I just wanted an idea of the types of PCs to make for it.  Assume d20 modern base classes with some different feats and equipment.

Dave


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2004)

After reading some of the game descriptions, I want to be in two places at once. You guys are going to have fun.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 28, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> After reading some of the game descriptions, I want to be in two places at once. You guys are going to have fun.




Aww! Come on - you see those other schmucks all the time! Come visit with us! ESP with the last code monkey game!  You know you want to.... I have catnip!


----------



## Clueless (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok - I've just signed up - for an Underroo Adventure - and a Planescape session of Baatazu Entertainment... CodeMonkey - can I pitch a request for a particular type of super?  (Gadgeteer - standard equipment: Bubble gum, duct tape, swiss army knife, and macgyver video collection...  And ray gun. Can't forget the ray gun.)


----------



## Elric (Dec 28, 2004)

So, I would love to be able to make this, but I'm a student at Duke University and have no car, so I would need to get a ride from someone (presumably from someone in Durham).  If anyone can give me a ride to the game, please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## Belen (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I posted it to the NC Game Day site this morning and it has not been approved yet.  I guess that Rel and Morgenes are still away on vacation.  The game will be from 3pm-8pm.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Ok - I've just signed up - for an Underroo Adventure - and a Planescape session of Baatazu Entertainment... CodeMonkey - can I pitch a request for a particular type of super?  (Gadgeteer - standard equipment: Bubble gum, duct tape, swiss army knife, and macgyver video collection...  And ray gun. Can't forget the ray gun.)



You most certainly may! I'm having to overhaul some of the characters from the last game and create a few more (in case we have more than four players), so I'll keep your gadgeteer in mind as I'm going through the creation process.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Dec 29, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Well, I posted it to the NC Game Day site this morning and it has not been approved yet.  I guess that Rel and Morgenes are still away on vacation.  The game will be from 3pm-8pm.




If by "still away on vacation" you mean "trying to sleep on the couch for a few minutes while his daughter watches Dora the Explorer and yells 'Backpack!' loudly every couple minutes", then yes, I'm on vacation.  But I did manage to find time to approve your game and assign it a table.

Just for the record, I've reassigned a couple of other tables too.  My general philosophy has been to spread thing out so that noise isn't too much of an annoyance.  But I realized this morning that I'd spread some of the game into the area where the round tables are and those are reserved for RPGA games (unless one of you guys specifically wants a round table).  Anyway, everybody is still in the same time slot they requested but I swapped some of the tables around a bit.

I gotta run for a bit but hopefully I'll be back online later today (and trying to be my Story Hours updated like I have been for a week!) so if anything crops up I should be able to address it then.


----------



## Belen (Dec 30, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> If by "still away on vacation" you mean "trying to sleep on the couch for a few minutes while his daughter watches Dora the Explorer and yells 'Backpack!' loudly every couple minutes", then yes, I'm on vacation.  But I did manage to find time to approve your game and assign it a table.
> 
> Just for the record, I've reassigned a couple of other tables too.  My general philosophy has been to spread thing out so that noise isn't too much of an annoyance.  But I realized this morning that I'd spread some of the game into the area where the round tables are and those are reserved for RPGA games (unless one of you guys specifically wants a round table).  Anyway, everybody is still in the same time slot they requested but I swapped some of the tables around a bit.
> 
> I gotta run for a bit but hopefully I'll be back online later today (and trying to be my Story Hours updated like I have been for a week!) so if anything crops up I should be able to address it then.





Thanks for the approval.  I hope that you had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rel (Dec 30, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Thanks for the approval.  I hope that you had a Merry Christmas.




We did indeed.  I got lots of great stuff (no TactTiles though) and watching my daughter in her frenzy of present opening is always fun.

Hope everyone else here had a nice Christmas too and is planning a fun New Year!


----------



## Rel (Jan 3, 2005)

I figured that a little "post-holiday bump" was in order.  And if either BU or Codemonkey are in touch with Lola these days, would you make sure she's aware of the event?  I don't know that I have a current phone number for her right now.


----------



## Henry (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's a second bump, both to say that I hope everyone had a great holiday, and to say that I've made some Pre-gens, about which I'll be posting some details tonight, for my "Steading of the Hill giant chief." One of the three signees has contacted me with a character request, and I haven't heard from the other two, so I'm just posting here for fun and raising awareness of my game (Yes! I made it through the whole thing without using the word "pimping!" )

So if we have NC Gamers who haven't played AD&D in aeons and want to have a jaunt through memory lane, OR if you came to D&D later and want to see what the early days were like, jump on in, people! It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I figured that a little "post-holiday bump" was in order.  And if either BU or Codemonkey are in touch with Lola these days, would you make sure she's aware of the event?  I don't know that I have a current phone number for her right now.



Lola's in my weekly group now (which hasn't been weekly for about a month ), and I'm pretty sure that she knows about it, but I'll ask her this week to make sure. If she can't make the session, I'll e-mail her or something.

The Underoo Avengers game still has two open seats, and I think it's going to be a lot of fun. I've been working on the adventure and characters at a pretty steady pace, so I might have some pregens to post in the next week or two. Hopefully I'll get to playtest the game as well, so that I'll be able to correct any balance or boredom issues.

This is going to be fun :-D

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2005)

I promised some write-ups for my "Against the Giants" game, so to whet the players' appetites and spark some more interest:



> TO THE STEADING OF THE HILL GIANT CHIEF
> 
> The raids have been fierce, the innocent dead a high toll, and the loss of families and property intolerable. And so a cry goes out from the local lord: The giants must be stopped! Great rewards to those who can bring me the head of the Hill Giant Chief and proclaim the menace truly ended!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rel (Jan 4, 2005)

It pains me not to be able to take up the mantle of Aggro the Axe, but I'm sure the person who does so will do him JUSTICE.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It pains me not to be able to take up the mantle of Aggro the Axe, but I'm sure the person who does so will do him JUSTICE.




Oh, tough choices. I was thinking a ranger, so Halbarad sounds like the one I'd want to play, but Aggro the Axe is so tempting... 

The heck with it, I'm laying claim to Aggro!   Giant heads are gonna roll when I'm swinging the axe.


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2005)

It's actually a bardiche, so heads will roll with even more fun. 

John Potter asked for someone like Rath, so Rath was built with his requests in mind. And John, if you read this, I realized being a dwarf he couldn't use the hammer you originally wanted, but there was a sporty little DWARVEN model available...


----------



## Ruined (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, a return to 1st ed.  If you're looking for character selections, I'll take a swipe at Arkayn (although Brother Balto is also very tempting). Very cool.


----------



## Belen (Jan 4, 2005)

So no one up for the Arthurian game?

I have not yet begun to create PCs for the d20 future game, but I have interesting ideas about a Cyborg named Mort.

I kid....or do I?


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2005)

OK, for my personal memory:

Jon Potter - Rath
Ruined - Arkayn
Cthulhu's Librarian - Aggro the Axe
Adamantine Angel - Silverleaf

Haven't seen Templetroll weigh in yet, but plenty o' fun choices to go around.

Also, plenty of slots left for anyone straddling the fence! There's a reason so many people started with this one edition - c'mon in!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

I haven't signed up, Henry, but if available, I'd try Silverleaf. I have no idea what this edition is like, but I know I could play the character.


----------



## Henry (Jan 4, 2005)

Silverleaf's available, AA, if you decide to sign up. And with this crew already signed, it's gonna be memorable, I can already tell.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I'm signed up, so sign me up!

Or something.

You would like some Goodberry kool-aid my friend?


----------



## Gerzel (Jan 6, 2005)

*Planescape: An Evening's Entertainment*

I tried getting this out through the GD site but the profiles don't seem to be working and I didn't see how to email ppl from there.  

Anyhoo.

If you would like to generate your own character give me a shout out here for stats.  I can either roll them myself and tell you or I belive there are dice rollers on this site.

The method is roll 4d6 taking the highest 3 AND re-rolling 1's.   Repeat 7 times and take the 6 that you want for your 6 stats.

Also if you missed it before I am giving you 6 levels to play with.  Standard equipment as per dmg listings as long as that isn't too munchie I should be fine with it.   

Rel: I think Shemmy is still having trouble signing up for my game.  He has said that he planns on playing and I am keeping a seat open for him, but he has yet to successfully sign up on the NCGD site.


----------



## Toras (Jan 6, 2005)

Brother Balto for me.

I may ask to borrow a book assuming I can't garner one in time.


----------



## Rel (Jan 6, 2005)

Gerzel said:
			
		

> Rel: I think Shemmy is still having trouble signing up for my game.  He has said that he planns on playing and I am keeping a seat open for him, but he has yet to successfully sign up on the NCGD site.




That is odd.  I know for a fact that he has signed up to play and run games as recently as last game day.  Unless he has forgotten his username/password, he shouldn't have any trouble signing up.  Let me know if he continues to have problems.


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I promised some write-ups for my "Against the Giants" game, so to whet the players' appetites and spark some more interest:





Hail, Henry!  I'd like to play Bro. Balto in your game.  Looking forward to it.    

Glad to see Belen has his NC game back and will be pleased to play a grandson of the first heroes.


----------



## Henry (Jan 6, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Brother Balto for me.





			
				Templetroll said:
			
		

> Hail, Henry! I'd like to play Bro. Balto in your game. Looking forward to it.




Hm. Quite the conundrum.  Toras, I feel like the right thing to do is give Balto to Templetroll since IIRC he signed up first; however you two want to arrange it is fine, though.

I'm getting wired the closer we get to this thing. Rel, any word on your PC's yet, or will be pick when we get there?


----------



## Rel (Jan 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm getting wired the closer we get to this thing. Rel, any word on your PC's yet, or will be pick when we get there?




It'll be the same intrepid band of adventurers as before and I was going to give repeat players the same PC's they played in the first instance if that was their desire.  That would make Mr. Potter the Pilot and Riggs the Cowboy Sharpshooter.  I'll post details on the others in just a bit.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Jon Potter asked for someone like Rath, so Rath was built with his requests in mind. And Jon, if you read this, I realized being a dwarf he couldn't use the hammer you originally wanted, but there was a sporty little DWARVEN model available...




Excellent! It's been a while since I cracked the 1E books, but I think that particular hammer was the one that I intended anyway.   

But, Henry, I was counting on you to curb my power gaming tendencies, not encourage them.  



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> It'll be the same intrepid band of adventurers as before and I was going to give repeat players the same PC's they played in the first instance if that was their desire.




That is _exactly_ my desire.


----------



## Rel (Jan 6, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> That is _exactly_ my desire.




Then you'll once again be playing Leftenant Carson Umbridge:  Royal Sky Captain!

And I just checked and Shemeska is most definately in the database at the Game Day site.  Tell him to e-mail me or post here if he has a problem loggin in and I can generate and send a new password with the touch of a button. 

Have I mentioned lately how neat Neal's Game Day website is?


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 6, 2005)

Rel, is your game at the same time as Henry's game?

Is the texan's spot still open?


----------



## Rel (Jan 6, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Rel, is your game at the same time as Henry's game?




No...



> Is the texan's spot still open?




...but, alas, no.  I'm afraid that Riggs (a guy from my regular game group and the original player of Tex at the first Sky Galleons game) has grabbed that esteemed honor.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Toras (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a problem. Perhaps someone of a more priestly bent would work for me.  I would like to attempt to generate a character (book should be incomming shortly, thank you ebay) and it would help me get my feet wet system wise.  If not, Sister Rebecca would fall most closely to what I was thinking.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> No...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe next time, indeed! I actually think that my performance last time was lackluster anyway. I may stop by to watch!


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Not a problem. Perhaps someone of a more priestly bent would work for me.  I would like to attempt to generate a character (book should be incomming shortly, thank you ebay) and it would help me get my feet wet system wise.  If not, Sister Rebecca would fall most closely to what I was thinking.




That would be fine with me. In fact, if any of the other players would rather pre-gen on their own, let me know, and e-mail me the character ahead of time. My only requests would be:

--250,001 xp
--3d6 12 times, keep best 6 for ability scores
--no dual classed characters (multi-classed demi-humans would be fine, though)
--they have to fit the demi-human level limits in the original 1st edition PHB
--The character would have to fit the niche of the character it's replacing.
--I'll assign magic items to the PC, and e-mail the results.

That way, we don't have any characters that go too far afield of a well-balanced party spread. On the other hand, the pre-gens will be ready to go, too, so no one should feel pressured to know the system in and out. The other main reason for the pre-gens is to showcase the different classes - my experience has been even among those who used to play 1E, that there were often classes and races that went unnoticed and unappreciated. 

Any way, Toras, let me know what you decide.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 7, 2005)

Toras, I've got books and knowledge of the system if you need to borrow.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 9, 2005)

As a teaser to those in the Underoo Avengers game, I designed two of the puzzles today and I think it's safe to say that they're over the top of all the past Grimm puzzles. Also, I'm about half-way through character creation and I can't decide which one I'd play if I were in the game, because they're all so kooky. I'll post the character bios when I'm satisfied with them all; they'll be tweaked slightly from my earlier post.

20 days remain! 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Toras (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool, Clueless has lent books so yeah that will be fine Henry. You should have the email soon.


----------



## FyreHowl (Jan 9, 2005)

Tried registering through the game day site and that doesnt seem to be working-

Codemonkey- can i please claim the remaining spot in your Grim's Superhero's game?


----------



## Rel (Jan 9, 2005)

FyreHowl said:
			
		

> Tried registering through the game day site and that doesnt seem to be working




Could you be more specific?  If something "isn't working" then we want to get it working.  And if someone is simply having a problem then we wish to help them with that problem.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 9, 2005)

FyreHowl said:
			
		

> Tried registering through the game day site and that doesnt seem to be working-
> 
> Codemonkey- can i please claim the remaining spot in your Grim's Superhero's game?



Consider it yours, and please do get back to Rel on what exactly is awry with the registration system. We thought all of the registration issues were ironed out, but if there are problems, the great folks that keep that stuff going generally like to fix them before they become widespread. (Thanks again Niel, Rel, for keeping that operational!)

Another quick update: I've got all of the characters figured out, I just need to work out a few kinks. Meaning that I should be able to post bios and basic abilities by the middle of the week! (This being a giant leap forward for me since characters are usually done around 3-6 hours before the event starts ).

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## FyreHowl (Jan 9, 2005)

The system sent me a confirmation email, but the link didnt work, it would take me to a page that said missing parameters. I tried copy and paste. No go, then repeated the process in IE as i was originally in netscape. I tried registering with a different email and username, same problem. I then asked it to send me another confirm email from the missing parameters error page. It has yet to arrive and it's been several hours.


----------



## Rel (Jan 9, 2005)

FyreHowl said:
			
		

> The system sent me a confirmation email, but the link didnt work, it would take me to a page that said missing parameters. I tried copy and paste. No go, then repeated the process in IE as i was originally in netscape. I tried registering with a different email and username, same problem. I then asked it to send me another confirm email from the missing parameters error page. It has yet to arrive and it's been several hours.




Let me know the username that you tried to use in the first place and I'll go in and manually have it send you a new password and see if that works.


----------



## FyreHowl (Jan 9, 2005)

Fyrehowl is the username i was trying originally.
PrismWuff was the second username.

i'd rather not give out the email i used to register Fyrehowl here. however, i did send an email to the m something account from that email.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 9, 2005)

Gerzel said:
			
		

> If you would like to generate your own character give me a shout out here for stats.  I can either roll them myself and tell you or I belive there are dice rollers on this site.




Hey Gerzel, do you need us to make our characters? I'd be fine with playing something you've pre-gened, but either way it should be no issue. I just didn't want to get caught out with not having a character made, presuming it was all pre-gens. Happened once, not too much fun.


----------



## Rel (Jan 10, 2005)

FyreHowl said:
			
		

> Fyrehowl is the username i was trying originally.
> PrismWuff was the second username.
> 
> i'd rather not give out the email i used to register Fyrehowl here. however, i did send an email to the m something account from that email.




I just told the site to randomly generate a new password for your FyreHowl account and send it to your e-mail.

When you get it (and let me know if you don't) go here: http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/

and type in your username (FyreHowl - I noted above that you didn't capitalize the H so maybe that was a problem) and the password and see if that gets you in.  If not then let me know.  We'll get this fixed and get you signed up one way or another.


----------



## Gerzel (Jan 10, 2005)

Ruined said:
			
		

> Hey Gerzel, do you need us to make our characters? I'd be fine with playing something you've pre-gened, but either way it should be no issue. I just didn't want to get caught out with not having a character made, presuming it was all pre-gens. Happened once, not too much fun.




Make your own, or I've already got pregenned.  Or if you like gimme a suggestion as to what you want to play?  I can do the crunchy bits, and help put in nice chewwy chunks if you like.  I belive my aim is posted but if not it is BrollyF.  Or if you would like to chat over email that would be fine too.  Heck your in raleigh if you'd like to meet somewhere sometime that probably could be arranged too, but beware that I don't have a car and am limited in mobility to around the NCSU area.


----------



## Henry (Jan 11, 2005)

I held a playtest with my group for the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief. It actually went pretty well - I sure didn't make a believer out of any 3E fans, but they all had fun just the same. And the wave of old-school fun hit me like a freight train when in the VERY FIRST ENCOUNTER, the magic-user died when he placed his own fireball too closely. Ah, the bliss.  My only regret was that the player of said magic-user had to leave early for a tech support call, but he was determined to do SOMETHING, so...

It showed me where things would run too long or short, it got me experience with running the actual 1st edition AD&D initiative rules, which I had never done before, and it most importantly got me jazzed up to play it!

So, in a nutshell, I'm ready to go. How about you?


----------



## Henry (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't do this often, but *Ker-bump!*


----------



## Ruined (Jan 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It got me experience with running the actual 1st edition AD&D initiative rules, which I had never done before.




Ooh, I'm trying to remember those.  d10 + dex mod, lowest goes first?  Was that it? It's been many a year for me, but I'm starting to recall some great games.


----------



## Henry (Jan 13, 2005)

Actually, you ran it the way I used to, which was house-ruled from my existing group! It's actually d6, highest goes first, and you use the init number of your opponent as your init number, and dex only applies to surprise, and inits for missile fire. Believe it or not, it goes a lot smoother than the description makes it out to, as I found out this past weekend. I spent about two weeks frequenting Dragonsfoot to get it right, and discovering that Gary Gygax is the master of Crypto-rulesology, where the combat rules were concerned. 

So, I have the actual 1E combat rules as I and several Dragonsfooters understand them, on a three-quarter page of paper, which I'm passing out to everyone at Gameday. They may not be 100% accurate, but they are 95% accurate to be sure, and they'll be what we use to avoid confusion. We'll actually get to say we played a game of 1st ed. as it was intended in the books.


----------



## Rel (Jan 13, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> So, I have the actual 1E combat rules as I and several Dragonsfooters understand them, on a three-quarter page of paper, which I'm passing out to everyone at Gameday. They may not be 100% accurate, but they are 95% accurate to be sure, and they'll be what we use to avoid confusion. We'll actually get to say we played a game of 1st ed. as it was intended in the books.




Although I won't be able to play in the game itself, would you mind making an extra copy of that "cheat sheet" for me?

For those who have never been in one of Henry's games, he always makes these spiffy little sheets where he boils down all the really important stuff onto one page that is both informative and concise.  I still have the ones from his AU game as well as Eberron and I intend to use the latter when we get ready to start up our Eberron game later this year.


----------



## Henry (Jan 13, 2005)

Rel, I'll be glad to. It's fun to look over the rules with 20/20 hindsight, and realizing how far off we actually were. 

My conclusion talking with a couple dozen people who used to play 1E were that only 1 in 10 actually used them based on the book, because they were confusing to read and understand, yet surprisingly simple once you tried them. It's a case of the explanations being written without the novice user in mind, and compounded by the fact that Gary himself soon after took to using the "1d10 modified by dex" method himself! There are some concepts (such as spears set for charges and longer reach weapons in charges) that are actually modeled better in 1E than 3E, in my opinion. The confusion comes with spell casters in melee, and that's where so many people differ in understanding.

What the heck - once I get them polished I'll attach it here for fun.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 13, 2005)

Ditto! I could use one of those sheets as well, i'm collecting them noawdays since I found it so useful for SR.


----------



## Henry (Jan 14, 2005)

I also wanted to welcome Virel from the DF boards - he's from NC, and signed up for the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief, so he'll be attending the morning.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 14, 2005)

Henry, are we going to be using miniatures for the Giants game? I've got some giants (and lots of other stuff) I can bring if you need them.


----------



## Henry (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going to be using minis, but I need to decide the specific materials and props I want to use. What kind of minis are you thinking, CL? Because the Standard D&D minis are the wrong scale for this. I need to look back over the rules one more time, because what I might do is recreate the steading map (ungridded or gridded) ahead of time at an appropriate scale. For my playtest, we used a standard battlemat, made each sqaure 10' and allowed up to 9 combatants per square. Got pretty crowded, never above three or four, but seemed to work.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 14, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> What kind of minis are you thinking, CL? Because the Standard D&D minis are the wrong scale for this.




I was thinking of the hill giants from the plastic d&d minis, and some other giants I have. I think I have a few from way back when Grenadier was doing the Giant of The Month series. So basically regular 25-30mm minis. 

I also have Steve Jackson Games Cardboard Heroes, which we used to use alot back in 1e. When I played, we only ever used minis to represent marching order and for relative locations, never anything specific. 

Also, do you have the 1e DMs Screens? If not, I'll bring those down too. They are well used, but always ready for another day at the table. 

Just let me know what you need, and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 15, 2005)

*Underoo Avengers: UFC Playtested!*

I am freakin' amazed, but I actually had enough material finished to playtest the Underoo Avengers game today! We had some really good results, and more importantly a lot of fun, so I'm feeling better and better about Game Day itself. Since I'm now confident that the character's are not going to be drastically changed, here are the bios of our mighty (short) heroes. Feel free to claim one in advance. Please note that Brady Poindexter (the Nerd) is reserved for Clueless, who requested a gadgeteer (maybe not exactly what was in mind, but he's pretty spiff regardless), and Jared Dorf (the Outcast) is already claimed by my out of town guest who is going through great pains to attend.


 Yamka (Lily) O'Riely [The Bully]: Yamka (Lily) O'Riely is a solidly built Native American girl who was abandoned by her birth parents for mysterious reasons. She was taken in by two loving parents of Irish descent and has stuck out like a sore thumb ever since.  Lily is the tallest girl in the fourth grade and has broader shoulders than most men. She is not the traditional bully in the sense that she does not beat everyone to a pulp, but she is accustomed to being in charge and she's not afraid to use her fists to stay in charge. Super powers include the ability to Smite Weaklings, taunt opponents, and super human strength.

 Jillian Snow [Dreamer]: Jillian Snow is a normally a sweet, absent minded little girl, but she has a temper that will literally blow you away. She was taken out of public school when she was seven to be home schooled by her mother, who didn't believe that public school was liberal enough. Most of her school time is spent staring idly out the window and letting her imagination run wild. Something about the complete control that she has over every detail of her imaginary worlds makes it difficult to cope with events when they don't go her way. Therefore, she tends to throw tantrums over things that may seem trivial to others, like not being first in line, or not getting the red pony. Jillian always feels guilty about these episodes and apologizes profusely for the outburst. Super powers include the ability to heal wounds and to telekenetically hurl objects and enemies.

 Artie (Art) Miller [The Jock]: Artie (Art)  Miller is probably best described as "out of place." He spent most of his life in Britain, but his father is on assignment with a giant software company in the City, and Art and his siblings are along for the ride. Unfortunately, Art's displacement is not solely geographic. His ears are too big, his nose too wide, his grin too crooked and his arms too long, plus he's not exactly the brightest kid on the block, but he's extremely good at what he does. Art is a master of all sports, especially cricket, which he considers to be the greatest game ever conceived. Once started on the subject, he usually begins with a wistful discussion of its beauties and ends (some time later) with a broken rendition of God Save the Queen. Super powers include a ten foot reach, a devastating cricket bat attack, and the feared mighty slam, which rockets cricket balls at enemies.

 RESERVED (Clueless) Brady Poindexter [The Nerd]: Brady Poindexter is an average kid, as far as child geniuses go. He started consuming information about engineering and mechanics at the age of three, and since then he has spent countless hours in his invention workshop cobbling together all sorts of crazy creations. His personality tends towards aloofness since he's both smarter  and richer than everyone at his private school. Brady's mother is the CEO of a major media company in the City, making Brady the heir to quite a fortune. There's something about his greased back hair and up-turned nose that makes him a target for bullies, but his impeccable logic and fascinating gadgets tend to defuse most situations before anything becomes too  dangerous. Super powers include the ability to create clockwork creatures to do his bidding and the ability to speak to all types of mechanical machinery. 

 RESERVED (Aaron) Jared Dorf [The Outcast]: Jared Dorf was cursed from birth, or at least, that's what he thinks.  With perhaps the worst last name in the The City's elementary school, Jared is resigned to being "The Dorf" for life.  His outlook is one of odd duality: that everyone is out to get him and that nobody cares. So, in general, he doesn't care either. His dispassionate parents and hard life on the street have given him a much harsher outlook on life than the other kids, and tougher skin than most adults. One day, however, he will be a super-secret ninja-spy and the bad guys of the world will tremble before "The Dorf." Super powers include the Super-Secret-Ninja-Strike, which harms and potentially stuns enemies, and the ability to climb on almost any surface, much like a spider. 

Now all that remains is to perfect props, puzzles, and encounters! Sweet


----------



## Rel (Jan 15, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> ISince I'm now confident that the character's are not going to be drastically changed, here are the bios of our mighty (short) heroes. Feel free to claim one in advance.




I'll take Yamka (Lily) O'Riely please!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll take Yamka (Lily) O'Riely please!



Done! And may I say that your reply was freakishly fast  Since I've got you on the line, what time are we thinking about doing pre-game dinner this year? I've got a friend coming in from out of town, so later is going to be generally better for me personally. I don't even remember what the "traditional" time is. Any thoughts?

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Jan 16, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Done! And may I say that your reply was freakishly fast  Since I've got you on the line, what time are we thinking about doing pre-game dinner this year? I've got a friend coming in from out of town, so later is going to be generally better for me personally. I don't even remember what the "traditional" time is. Any thoughts?
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




Ha!  So much for freakishly fast!  You got lucky before and I was popping on to check subscribed threads before taking my daughter out for dinner.

I think the "traditional" time is 7:00 though I guess I could go back and check the earlier threads.  But, as you well know, we tend to hang out there until at least 10:00 so arriving later is no problem.  I'm hoping that we'll have a bigger turnout for the Pre-Dinner this time, though the "intimate atmosphere" (there were 3 of us) last time was pretty neat too.


----------



## Henry (Jan 17, 2005)

Arriving late is not a problem, since I'll be fashionably late myself - around 7:30 or so (depends on whether or not I get off at that exit near the grade school and have to crawl in via the back-roads again. ) I think it'll go smoother this time, though.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 17, 2005)

Can someone post directions to both the restaurant, and the location of the game day? I no longer have the ones I used to get there last year.


----------



## Henry (Jan 17, 2005)

Directions to Errico's for Dinner

Directions to NCSU Talley Student Center for Gameday

given, these are just the Yahoo map locations, but they are what I've used to find them. Others may have a lot more sensible verbal directions than this, and in my opinion, if anyone knows the best exit to get off the Beltway and over to Kilmayne in Cary, I'd appreciate it. (There's not one easily marked exit that I saw that leads directly to it.) As for the Talley Center, I always take the Gorman Street exit, to Avant Ferry road, and on in from there - but then I am approaching from the south when I do this.


----------



## Rel (Jan 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Can someone post directions to both the restaurant, and the location of the game day? I no longer have the ones I used to get there last year.




What route are you taking to get into town?  My guess would be that you're coming in on I-40 but I'll wait for confirmation before I sling a lot of directions at you.

Same goes for you, Henry.  Tell me how you're coming and I'll get you there with minimal fuss.


----------



## Henry (Jan 17, 2005)

For me, the big thing is which is the best exit to get off the 440 beltway at. 

EDIT: Looking at the map, I'm seeing a Western Boulevard / Cary Towne Boulevard to get off I-40 at. I then would travel to Southeast Maynard Road, turn left, and just keep following until I find Kilmayne. Does this sound like the best plan?


----------



## Rel (Jan 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> For me, the big thing is which is the best exit to get off the 440 beltway at.




You're best bet is probably to take the U.S. 1 South exit (Exit 293) and then get off shortly thereafter at Cary Parkway and take a right.  Then you go through about three stoplights until you get to Kildaire Farm Road and take another right.  About four stoplights and you'll see Taco Bell on the left.  Turn in right before that (left onto Kilmayne) and you'll be in the parking lot.


----------



## Rel (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, folks, time to get a rough head count for the Pre-Dinner at Errico's.

So far I seem to have a reasonably firm indication that Henry, Cthulhu's Librarian, CodeMonkey (*giant laser canon pops out of the ceiling*)...and guest (*giant laser canon retracts back into the ceiling*) will all be coming but will all be there at 7:30 or later.

Who else can I mark down for some italian food and good conversation?


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 19, 2005)

Rel, I will be there!  I'll be riding in with Cthulhu's Librarian.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 19, 2005)

To refer to myself 5 times:

Mark me, good sir, Mark me.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 19, 2005)

I signed up for Henry and Gerzel's games.  Assuming that Henry is running the 1E game...

Henry, are you preparing pre-gens, because I don't own a 1e PHB...


Gerzel, any limitations on what I can make for the game?  6th level right? Can I make a 3rd level Grig Sorcerer?  (grig = tiny fey under the "sprite" entry)


----------



## Henry (Jan 19, 2005)

die Kluge (can I call you KLOO-GEH ) I'll be making pre-gens. Two people expressed interest in statting their own, but have not yet gotten back with me. *VIREL, TORAS, you out there???*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So far I seem to have a reasonably firm indication that Henry, Cthulhu's Librarian, CodeMonkey (*giant laser canon pops out of the ceiling*)...and guest (*giant laser canon retracts back into the ceiling*) will all be coming but will all be there at 7:30 or later.




I'll be there with die_kluge, and there is a possibility that nakia will be riding down with us as well. When I get confirmation on that, I'll let you know.


----------



## nakia (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to try and come down with Cthulhu's Librarian and die_kluge.  I'm a gameday novice.  What games are still available?  The Giants, maybe?  What else do I need to do if I can make it?


----------



## Rel (Jan 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and come down with Cthulhu's Librarian and die_kluge.  I'm a gameday novice.  What games are still available?  The Giants, maybe?  What else do I need to do if I can make it?




Are you signed up at the Game Day site?  If not then check the link on the first page of this thread.  Once you get signed up (and it is fairly painless - I hope ) then you can pre-register for any game you like, provided it isn't already full.

That's about it really.  If you're travelling down with CL then your first stop will probably be the Pre-Dinner where we get together at a local restaurant to socialize.  The next morning will be game day and we'll play all day, followed by a group dinner afterwards at Rock-Ola Cafe for some burgers and beers and more chatting about the events of the day, gaming and life in general.

Let me know if you've got other specific questions.  But don't be surprised if it is tomorrow night before I get back to you.  I've got jobs scheduled most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## nakia (Jan 20, 2005)

I've registered with the game day site!  I'm still trying to figure out if I can go; I'll know by the end of the day today.  If not, there's always next time.

Looks like Henry's Giants game is full, which is too bad.  Although I have seen and heard about that module since I started playing D&D 15 years or so ago, I've never actually played it.

We'll see what happens.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ruined (Jan 20, 2005)

I should be there for the Errico's dinner next Friday, Rel. I think my GF has something planned, but if she opts to come, I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 20, 2005)

If there's any interest, I could run a round-robin game in the morning slot, since there doesn't seem to be any available RPG slots open then.  And there seems to be quite a few people in Henry's game.  Basically, round-robin is played where each person takes turns DM'ing around the table, picking up from where the last DM left off. It's a great mental exercise, and I've always had a blast with it in the past.


----------



## Toras (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been working on my char (book got here a week ago).  Stating is done, just need to get a short description and char history done and I should be good to go. Just out of curiosity, this modules uses the 1e greyhawk gods right?


----------



## Rel (Jan 20, 2005)

Ruined said:
			
		

> I should be there for the Errico's dinner next Friday, Rel. I think my GF has something planned, but if she opts to come, I'll let you know ASAP.




I'll probably make the reservation tomorrow or Saturday.  Don't worry if she's not sure if she's coming or not.  I usually take however many people say they're coming for sure and add two.

Traditionally, two fewer then show up than said they would and we get no extras.  Then the six people at our ten person table sit around, tell roleplaying stories and tell the waitress, "Those BASTARDS stood us up!"


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> If there's any interest, I could run a round-robin game in the morning slot, since there doesn't seem to be any available RPG slots open then.  And there seems to be quite a few people in Henry's game.  Basically, round-robin is played where each person takes turns DM'ing around the table, picking up from where the last DM left off. It's a great mental exercise, and I've always had a blast with it in the past.




I think this sounds like a lot of fun and I hope you get some takers.  I think this would be a cool feature to have at every Game Day.

My friends and I usually write a "round-robin story" at our Christmas party every year.  It is great fun and usually reveals the incredibly dirty minds of some of the more demure ladies in the group.  God bless em'!


----------



## Henry (Jan 21, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, this modules uses the 1e greyhawk gods right?




Correct.

Send me the character when you are done at henrythelesser at yahoo dot com. Can't wait to look him / her over.


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2005)

So, nothing to do with Game Day, but I've got a mostly unrelated small confession to make...

Tonight my daughter wanted a "new scary story!" before bedtime.  Somewhat at a loss, creatively speaking, I pulled some names from a recent source - this thread.  Thus it was that Henry, die_kluge and Cthulhu's Librarian made an appearance in the "new scary story" tonight.

I won't get into all the gory details but let's just say that Henry wrought vengeance on die_kluge in the form of "the worst noogie EVER" in retaliation for having had his "long and luxurious nose hair" (each nostril of which was brushed _sixty times a night_ according to her) burned out with a scented candle delivered by the shady Cthulhu's Librarian.  If that all sounds gruesome, be assured that it was.  Just be glad that you didn't have to see me running around in circles in the living room, acting like a Henry with his nose hair on fire.

Don't worry though, it had a happy ending.  In fact, my little girl told me that Henry and die_kluge got married for a brief moment.  Then she said, "Wait!  They're both mans!  Instead, Henry married a girl and die_kluge married a girl."

I'm sure your wives will be thrilled...

So, uh, sorry about that.  I hope this doesn't permanently impair your image of me (or mine of you!   ).


----------



## Henry (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad to be of assistance!

*_Hmmm.. burning... that's just crazy enough to WORK!_*

Excuse me, gang...


AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH! AAAAAHHH! AAAAAHHH! AH!


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH! AAAAAHHH! AAAAAHHH! AH!




Yeah, it was pretty much like that.  I also knocked a picture off the entertainment center for effect.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Don't worry though, it had a happy ending.  In fact, my little girl told me that Henry and die_kluge got married for a brief moment.  Then she said, "Wait!  They're both mans!  Instead, Henry married a girl and die_kluge married a girl."




Wait, don't I get to marry someone?    I mean, without me bringing the candle none of this would have happened.


----------



## Belen (Jan 23, 2005)

Christy and I are planning on Errico's.


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Wait, don't I get to marry someone?    I mean, without me bringing the candle none of this would have happened.




Perhaps she thinks of the Librarian as a swingin' single batchelor.    

Or perhaps she thinks he's asexual.

On a brighter note, I ran a playtest of my Sky Galleons of Venus game on Friday night for some friends and I'm very pleased with the results.  Not too many tweaks to make and I think it is going to be lots of fun.

While we're on the subject, I'll cross-post this from the Game Day forums (I had noplace better to put it while the server upgrade was happening):

Of the five PC's for this game, two are already spoken for because the players in question played the same characters in previous Sky Galleons games. The other three PC's are up for grabs. They are: 

Elizabeth "Lizzie" Jameson - Daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Mars, Lizzie is a scandal waiting to happen. Though her father would far prefer that she marry and settle down, she has a thirst for knowledge and a knack for getting herself involved in adventure. Skilled in the courtly art of fencing, her rapier is nearly as sharp as her wits. 

Budrajah Gurung - A veteran of the British Army, Budrajah is a Gurkha and the handpicked bodyguard for Lizzie. At the moment she appears to be thankfully out of trouble but he is quick to ply his cutlass and kukri in her defense, laying down his life for her if need be. 

Carlotta Sanchez Ramirez - Once a Catholic nun, Carlotta originally came to Mars to convert the heathen Martians to her faith. But once on the Red Planet, she found herself caught up in the political intrigues of the place and found herself sympathizing more and more with the natives. She was eventually defrocked and ultimately became the leader of a band of Martian pirates. When her life was saved by Lieutenant Umbridge of the British Royal Navy, she gave up piracy but still quietly struggles against the european imperialism on Mars. 


I am quick to realize that two of the three characters above are female while none of the three remaining players are. I hope this does not constitute a problem but understand that not everybody is happy playing cross-gender roles. I'll make accomodations if necessary.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 24, 2005)

Rel-

My preference would be to play Budrajah Gurung, but if someone else only wants to play a male PC, I'll play Carlotta Sanchez Ramirez. 

Which rulebooks should I bring with me for the game? d20 Modern?


----------



## Elric (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I'd love to make it to NC Gameday, but I would need rides to and from the day itself.  I'm a student at Duke University in Durham, so hopefully someone else is either from Durham or is coming through and can stop and pick me up.  I mentioned this before on the thread, but I don't think anyone responded.  Additionally, I'm not sure which games I would be able to play in- but getting a ride comes first.  Thanks, and please let me know if you could give me a ride.

Edit- I just realized I have some career week events I have to go to that morning.  So unless anyone is not going to the Game Day until Saturday afternoon, and could give me a ride from Durham, things aren't looking so good.  Let me know if this fits anyone's schedule, though.

Joel


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Which rulebooks should I bring with me for the game? d20 Modern?




That would be great if you have a copy.  And your character preference has been noted.

Elric, you may wish to cross post your need for a ride over at the NC Game Day forums.  I'm guessing that chances are slim that somebody coming from Durham wants to go for only half the day but I do know that there are people on those forums that don't post here at ENWorld.


----------



## Henry (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to play Carlotta Sanchez Ramirez, mostly because I want to see the looks on my home group's faces when I tell them I played a guerrilla-fighting-style defrocked catholic nun.  Hopefully I can do justice by Lola's legacy.


----------



## Henry (Jan 24, 2005)

Elric, I hope you get to make it. I'm afraid I couldn't help, but if things don't work out, maybe next game day?


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I want to play Carlotta Sanchez Ramirez, mostly because I want to see the looks on my home group's faces when I tell them I played a guerrilla-fighting defrocked catholic nun.  Hopefully I can do justice by Lola's legacy.




Make sure to add "Shotgun Toting" to that string of descriptives, Henry.  Carlotta isn't the best shot in the world with hand weapons so she opted for the scattergun.

That leaves Toras playing the daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Mars, unless he has objections.


----------



## nakia (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm afraid I wont be able to make it down with Cthulhu's Librarian.  Just too much going on to manage a trip.  Next time, I'll plan better and get on board more in advance.  So, I'll see you all at the next NC game day, or the VA game day, whichever comes first.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So, nothing to do with Game Day, but I've got a mostly unrelated small confession to make...
> 
> Tonight my daughter wanted a "new scary story!" before bedtime.  Somewhat at a loss, creatively speaking, I pulled some names from a recent source - this thread.  Thus it was that Henry, die_kluge and Cthulhu's Librarian made an appearance in the "new scary story" tonight.




ROFL!  I can't wait for that addition to your story hour!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I think this sounds like a lot of fun and I hope you get some takers.  I think this would be a cool feature to have at every Game Day.
> 
> My friends and I usually write a "round-robin story" at our Christmas party every year.  It is great fun and usually reveals the incredibly dirty minds of some of the more demure ladies in the group.  God bless em'!




Anyone else here interested in something like this in the morning slot?  I could run this as an unofficial game in the morning if there is enough participation.  Really only need about 3-4 people including myself.


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> ROFL!  I can't wait for that addition to your story hour!




I probably won't be adding this story to the Story Hour.  I usually reserve the SH for our actual "Adventures".  If I included every single story I made up and told her then I'd have little time for anything else.


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I wont be able to make it down with Cthulhu's Librarian.  Just too much going on to manage a trip.  Next time, I'll plan better and get on board more in advance.  So, I'll see you all at the next NC game day, or the VA game day, whichever comes first.




The next NC Game Day is right around the corner in late April (I think it's the 23rd but I could be mistaken).  Hope you can make it there.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 24, 2005)

When is your game again, Henry?


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> When is your game again, Henry?




I'll answer on his behalf:  Morning Slot


----------



## nakia (Jan 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The next NC Game Day is right around the corner in late April (I think it's the 23rd but I could be mistaken).  Hope you can make it there.




So soon?  Cool!

(i'm enjoying your story hour very much, btw).


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> (i'm enjoying your story hour very much, btw).




Thanks!  Which one?  I'm getting ready to update the Faded Glory SH this afternoon.  And thanks to a cancellation of a job for Wednesday, I'll probably get around to updating Samantha's later in the week.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 24, 2005)

Henry-

While going through some of my old rpg goodies from back in the day, I happened upon a 1E DM time-saver that I used in virtually every session I DMed. It's a combat-wheel-thingie that was in an old issue of Dragon.You line up the arrow on the monster's AC and the "to hit" values for the Fighter, Magic-User, Cleric, and Thief line up in four little windows.

For me, it sure beat referring to the charts every time. I'd be happy to lend it to you for the session if you'd like.


----------



## Henry (Jan 24, 2005)

Whether I use it or not, I'd love to see the sucker! Bring it on!


----------



## Clueless (Jan 24, 2005)

As it stands i think you can put me and Wesfox (Shemmie) down for pre-game dinner.


----------



## Elric (Jan 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That would be great if you have a copy.  And your character preference has been noted.
> 
> Elric, you may wish to cross post your need for a ride over at the NC Game Day forums.  I'm guessing that chances are slim that somebody coming from Durham wants to go for only half the day but I do know that there are people on those forums that don't post here at ENWorld.




Thanks for the advice, Rel.  I'll try posting there.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 24, 2005)

As Clueless said, I should be there for the dinner. Missed it last time and regretted it.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 25, 2005)

Elric, where in Durham do you live? How long are you staying at the Gameday?


----------



## Toras (Jan 25, 2005)

No problems with the Governor's daughter, but I may need so personality and back history, cause right now the closest thinkg I can think of is Celma Hiyek from Zorro.


----------



## Henry (Jan 25, 2005)

Actually, she sounds more like a tomboy than Catherine Zeta Jones (*insert wolfcall here*) was. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm thinking more along the lines of Kate Beckinsale from Van Helsing, based on description.


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> No problems with the Governor's daughter, but I may need so personality and back history, cause right now the closest thinkg I can think of is Celma Hiyek from Zorro.




Actually that's a pretty good place to start from.  She isn't quite as athletic as the Van Helsing character that Henry mentions (though she has a few odd ranks of Climb and Ride) but she's very capable with her rapier.

Her primary focus is academics, observation and courtly intrigue and she can be very sneaky when she wants to be.  She's attractive, but bookish with an almost intimidating intellect and knack for insight (certainly moreso than is fashionable for a Victorian woman) and this results in her having no Charisma bonus.  I tend to think of her as a sort of female Sherlock Holmes.

Her innate curiousity and self confidence tend to get her in over her head a lot but she's fairly capable and has friends who tend to bail her out of trouble.  As a PC, she's sort of the GM's best friend because she is apt to be an adventure catalyst without being the sort who can accomplish the whole thing without the rest of the party.


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 25, 2005)

*Status of games*

Hey guys,

   I was just browsing over the lists on the NC Game Day website, and wanted to give you guys a heads up that all of the RPG games on the website are currently full, so hopefully everyone got into what they wanted.  I have one other guy who has expressed interest in running a RPG that may be going up in the next day or so, and there is an RPGA event that is still looking for some players.  Not to mention the miniature & board games that'll be going on too.

   Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.

Morgenes


----------



## Henry (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm squared away, personally, Neal, but we'd love to see you at the dinner, if you get to make it. I know both before and after you've historically been insanely busy, but I just wanted to remind you of the invitation.

T-minus 3 days and counting...


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 25, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm squared away, personally, Neal, but we'd love to see you at the dinner, if you get to make it. I know both before and after you've historically been insanely busy, but I just wanted to remind you of the invitation.
> 
> T-minus 3 days and counting...




I do appreciate the invitation, and if we had it like the Thursday before, I'd so be there, but I always end up doing last minute signage and the like and end up at home Friday night.  Not to mention needing to be to bed early enough so I can get up and get out there by 8:30am.

See you guys soon!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel, any info you could give me on Budrajah Gurung?


----------



## nakia (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Which one?  I'm getting ready to update the Faded Glory SH this afternoon.  And thanks to a cancellation of a job for Wednesday, I'll probably get around to updating Samantha's later in the week.




I've just started the Faded Glory.  Good stuff!


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, any info you could give me on Budrajah Gurung?




I'll be preparing a short personality sketch for each PC and attaching it to the character sheet at Game Day.  But if you would prefer that I give some general info here for you to consider in advance then I'm happy to do that too.  Just say the word.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll be preparing a short personality sketch for each PC and attaching it to the character sheet at Game Day.  But if you would prefer that I give some general info here for you to consider in advance then I'm happy to do that too.  Just say the word.




If you don't mind, even just a two or three sentance capsule of him would be fine.


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I've just started the Faded Glory.  Good stuff!




Well thanks!  Unless you're a fast reader that should keep you busy all the way through Game Day.  And if you manage to read to the end then you'll realize what an utter rat-bastard I am and be glad that you were home reading my Story Hour instead of playing in my Game Day game. 

Just in case it isn't appearing on your screen in the same manner in which it isn't appearing on mine, there is a smiley at the end of that.  It is intended to make sure that you understand that I really would prefer that you were at Game Day being tortured by me rather than home being tortured by proxy as a result of my Story Hour.


----------



## nakia (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well thanks!  Unless you're a fast reader that should keep you busy all the way through Game Day.  And if you manage to read to the end then you'll realize what an utter rat-bastard I am and be glad that you were home reading my Story Hour instead of playing in my Game Day game.
> 
> Just in case it isn't appearing on your screen in the same manner in which it isn't appearing on mine, there is a smiley at the end of that.  It is intended to make sure that you understand that I really would prefer that you were at Game Day being tortured by me rather than home being tortured by proxy as a result of my Story Hour.




Understood.  Torture by proxy is better than nothing.  

I have just begun your story hour; I started with part 3 and just read the interlude for the follower of St. Cuthbert whose mother was a barbarian. (marcus?).  I'm looking forward to lots of hours reading the rest of part 3, then parts 1 & 2.


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Understood.  Torture by proxy is better than nothing.
> 
> I have just begun your story hour; I started with part 3 and just read the interlude for the follower of St. Cuthbert whose mother was a barbarian. (marcus?).  I'm looking forward to lots of hours reading the rest of part 3, then parts 1 & 2.




It may make a bit more sense if you were to read it in order but I'll leave that for you to decide.  Parts 1&2 constitute an earlier campaign involving many of the same NPC's but only Speaks With Stone appears in all three parts.  I'll leave any deductions about my rat-bastardliness from that fact as an exercise for the astute reader.


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, even just a two or three sentance capsule of him would be fine.




As requested:

Background for Budrajah Gurung

Sir Budrajah Gurung, KCIE, D.C.M. served a long an illustrious career in the 6th Gurkha Rifles under the ultimate command of General Jameson, attaining the rank of First Sergeant.  When the British began their colonization of Mars and became involved in the Parhoon-Gorovaan war of 1880 the 6th Gurkha Rifles were not deployed as a unit but a number of select non-commissioned officers were brought in to train the allied Martians in the use of modern British weapons and tactics.  Thus Budrajah Gurung helped to establish the 1st Parhoon Rifles and was attached to that unit for the remainder of the Gorovaangian Invasion.

Budrajah saw action again in the “Troubles” with Shastapsh in 1887 and acquitted himself well, receiving the Distinguished Conduct Medal for valor in combat.  Shortly thereafter he retired from the Army.

Before he could return to Earth however, he was asked by General Jameson, recently appointed to the position of Provisional Governor of the British Crown Colony of Syrtis Lapis, to assume the role of personal bodyguard for his daughter who had recently traveled to Mars to be with her father.  Budrajah accepted the position with pleasure and has served the Governor ever since.

His charge, Elizabeth “Lizzie” Jameson, has a knack for getting herself involved in “Adventures” that her father strenuously disapproves of.  This has kept Budrajah busy as he and Lizzie engage in a game of “cat and mouse” as he tries (and usually fails) to keep her out of trouble and works (and always succeeds) at extracting her from it.  Despite the trouble and anxiety she causes him, Budrajah can’t help but admire young Lizzie for her confidence and audacity.  Against her father’s wishes, Budrajah sometimes fences with Lizzie to improve her swordsmanship.

One of her misadventures led to the pair of them being instrumental (along with Lieutenant Umbridge, Mr. Croft and Ms. Sanchez) in thwarting a German plot to devastate the British Royal Navy on Mars in the “Bismarck Incident”.  For his conspicuous gallantry under fire and dedication to Miss Jameson, he was awarded the rank of Knight Commander of Order of the Indian Empire.


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

One more thing:  The PC that I earlier identified as "Carlotta Sanchez Ramirez" is actually Carlotta Morales Sanchez.  My bad on the name thing.

Let me know if this changes your desire to play this character, Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jan 25, 2005)

Morales? MORALES?!?! Good Gravy!!! WHY, GOD, WHY!?!?!?!?!!!

Nah, I'll keep it.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel, let me know how many, and who attends and CMG will be sure to award some prizes to everyone.  Have fun!


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Rel, let me know how many, and who attends and CMG will be sure to award some prizes to everyone.  Have fun!




Thanks as always, Mark.  We had a bit of confusion about this last time.  I started a thread at the NC Game Day boards as a collector point for these e-mail addresses.  Just to be sure, can you see this thread?


----------



## Elric (Jan 25, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Elric, where in Durham do you live? How long are you staying at the Gameday?




I'm a student at Duke University (I live on West Campus).  It seems like all of the games are full, which could present a problem.  Assuming that I can't make it into one of the established games I'd still like to go if someone can give me a ride to the game day- I'd be fine leaving whenever (not too late in the evening, but I don't think D&D goes through midnight or anything).  I have Career Week events in the morning- I think I would be free by 12:30 (maybe 12:15) pm, though.  If this ridiculously complicated schedule works for you, send me an email.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thanks as always, Mark.  We had a bit of confusion about this last time.  I started a thread at the NC Game Day boards as a collector point for these e-mail addresses.  Just to be sure, can you see this thread?




Yup.  Just give me a nudge when the time has past for you to be taking posts (perhaps a week after the gameday?)


----------



## Henry (Jan 26, 2005)

Just one post to confirm Who's who in my AD&D game:

Aggro the Axe - Cthulhu's Librarian
Arkayn - Ruined
Rath - Jon Potter
Silverleaf - Adamantine Angel
Brother Balto - Templetroll
*High Priest Morigiest of Kord* - Toras
*Genava Garthantas* - Virel

The two above are custom characters that Virel and Toras created to play, and unless anything changes will be replacing Sister Rebecca and Arlanni, respectively.

No word from die kluge on the character he wishes to play, but given the spread, there is a pre-genned cleric, a ranger, and a thief that are open; the party really could use a ranger. Ah, I love the smell of a 1E Ranger taking on giants in the morning... smells like... victory. 

Anyway, Things look good from my end, so - T-minus 2 days and counting! Can't wait!


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Anyway, Things look good from my end, so - T-minus 2 days and counting! Can't wait!




Same here.  Henry, just so you know, I'll be in a deposition most of the day in a town a little over an hour east of Raleigh.  My cell phone will necessarily be off during that time so if anything comes up and you need to get in touch with me, leave a message and I'll call you back as soon as I'm out of the depo or get a break.

TO EVERYONE:  Lawyers notoriously finish these things up a little early on Fridays but this particular attorney tends to be very thorough.  I'm hoping that I'll be done in plenty of time to drive home and change before dinner and still get to Errico's on time (7:00).  But if I'm late then feel free to get started without me.  As usual, the reservation is under the name "Morrus".


----------



## Henry (Jan 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...if I'm late then feel free to get started without me.  As usual, the reservation is under the name "Morrus".




We got you covered, Relinsingarsunlyer.


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Relinsingarsunlyer.




It's so sweet that you remember that.


----------



## Henry (Jan 26, 2005)

With a name that goofy how can I not?


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2005)

For the folks in my Sky Galleons game in the afternoon, here is the teaser (I'll read over this part again at the start of the game so don't feel like you have to commit it to memory or anything.) :

Each member of the group (Lizzie excepted) has been contacted and asked to attend a meeting in the Library at the Governor’s Palace.  As boon companions of adventures past they begin catching up on each other’s recent activities when into the Library comes Lord Sir Robert Jameson, Provisional Governor of the Crown Colony of Syrtis Lapis, accompanied by a portly man with glasses.  Captain Umbridge recognizes him as Allan Carstairs, head of the Royal Astronomical Society on Mars.  Governor Jameson has a grave look about him.

“Greetings gentlemen, madam.  Thank you all for coming today.  I’ll get straight away to the point.  I’m sure you’ve all read the papers and have heard about the pair of Ether ships, one German and one American, which have vanished over Venus over the last couple of months.  I’ve just gotten word that two others have gone missing and we have a confirmation that one of them was, in fact, destroyed entirely.

It appears that a beam of some kind emanated from the surface of the planet and struck one of these ships causing it damage that ultimately proved catastrophic.  Their boiler was seen to have exploded causing massive hull damage and the loss of all hands on the ship.  The vessel in question was a German ship by the name _Königin Luise_.  Its destruction was sighted by a British research vessel and relayed to an outbound supply ship carrying rubber here to Mars.  The British research vessel never made it to our outpost on Venus.  That ship was the _Challenger_.”

Budrajah gasped, “But sir…”

“Yes,” replied the Governor, “my son was on that ship.”


----------



## Belen (Jan 26, 2005)

*d20 Future- Fallen Earth Characters*

Here they are:

Fallen Earth Characters- d20 Future

#1: Commander Tanya Duncan (taken):  (Security Chief) Granddaughter of Admiral Tom Duncan, Tanya served with distinction during the Unification Wars.  Unfortunately, she was severely injured in a naval action near Gibraltar.  She lost both legs and an arm.  She became the first person in history to be granted cybernetic replacements.  Tanya tends to be good natured, yet sometimes self-deprecating.  She was the first person selected for the mission.   

#2: Captain Elliot Guthrie- (Mission Commander/ Pilot) Grandson of General Beth Guthrie.  Elliot may be the best pilot to ever grace a cockpit and he is very aware of the skill.  He has flown numerous missions in the atmosphere and out and commanded the elite Ghost Scramjet Squadron during the Unification Wars.  Elliot prides himself on his skill as a pilot and considers himself a gift to women everywhere, yet remains a consummate professional.  He has a fear of tarnishing the memory of his families legacy.

#3: Lt. Commander Malcolm Willis (Navigator/ Engineer)- Mal is a reluctant warrior.  He joined the military at the behest of his grandfather, Matt Willis, who had served as head of the Carolininian Rangers.  He served with distinction during the Unification Wars as a naval engineer.  He joined Republican Star Navy shortly after the wars and was instrumental in designing its first vessel.

#4: Matthew (Doc) Bissette (Doctor/ Counselor) – Grandson of Steve Bissette.  Matthew did not start out on the path to medicine.  He started out as an underwear model.  However, he visited a hospital ward during the Wars and managed to talk a young amputee out of suicide.  Afterwards, he applied to medical school where he received top honors in both Surgery and Behavioral Studies. 

#5: Gunnery Sergeant Pedro Calderon- Grandson of Miguel Calderon.  Pedro Calderon is seen as the oddest selection for the mission.  His claim to fame revolves around his skill with any and all weapons.  The sergeant distinguished himself during the Unification Wars by holding a bunker single handedly for 3 days against a light brigade until reinforcements arrived.  Pedro is the epitome of a good marine.


----------



## Henry (Jan 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> ...Gunnery Sergeant Pedro Calderon- Grandson of Miguel Calderon......distinguished himself during the Unification Wars by holding a bunker single handedly for 3 days against a light brigade until reinforcements arrived.




*¡Ése es mi muchacho!* A grandfather is so proud.


----------



## Toras (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like I will be able to make the Friday Dinner,  Where is Errico's?


----------



## Henry (Jan 26, 2005)

Errico's
132 Kilmayne Dr.
Cary, NC 27511-4465

Next to Fallen Orc Games, I believe? Mapquest/Yahoo has the details.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 26, 2005)

Elric said:
			
		

> I'm a student at Duke University (I live on West Campus).




Is that the one near NCSSM, or the other one?

Torras: Errico's lies in Mordor, near the base of Mount Doom. I mean Cary. Someone else can take over from here.


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2005)

Well I learned a little while ago that my Friday job has been postponed until a later date so I'll be available all day long if anybody has problems, needs directions and so forth.  I'll be watching this thread and the Game Day boards from now until Friday afternoon.

And I won't be late for dinner.


----------



## Elric (Jan 26, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Is that the one near NCSSM, or the other one?




East Campus is the one near NCSSM, not West Campus.  West Campus is quite close to East (5 minute drive), although it would take me a fair amount of time to get between campuses on the weekends because of the bus schedule.


----------



## Rel (Jan 27, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Looks like I will be able to make the Friday Dinner,  Where is Errico's?




Were the earlier answers satisfactory for you, Toras?  Mapquest is useful but I know that many people around here think of Cary as "The Land of the Lost" for some reason.  I grew up there so I can get you to Errico's if you want directions from a certain point.


----------



## Toras (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Rel,  Mapquest says my work doesn't exist so driving directions are out.
What would be the best way from RTP (off Davis Drive)?


----------



## Rel (Jan 27, 2005)

Toras said:
			
		

> Thanks Rel,  Mapquest says my work doesn't exist so driving directions are out.
> What would be the best way from RTP (off Davis Drive)?




The most straightforward way (and I hope traffic isn't too bad) is to just take 40 East and get off at exit 291 for Cary.  Take Cary Towne Boulevard to the right and follow it through two stoplights, which should bring you to Maynard Road (this will be a big intersection with a McDonalds at it).  Take a left onto Maynard and proceed to cross Walnut Street at the top of the hill.  From there you'll go about a mile and a half on Maynard with no stoplights until you get to Kildaire Farm Road (this will be a big intersection at a stoplight with a church on one corner and IIRC, a Handy Hugo's gas station).  Take a left onto Kildaire Farm Road and an immediate right onto Kilmayne which will take you into the parking lot of the shopping center where Errico's is.

Tell me if any of that didn't make sense.


----------



## Riggs (Jan 27, 2005)

*Tex is in*

Howdy.

I'll be there to play, even though Tex wasn't mentioned for honors in the Bismarck affair... 


If you have extra room, I might try to slide over to Errico's late if I can, but don't plan on me. It all depends on the sound sleeping of the kids...  I would just like to say hi to some of the illustrious posters here, etc. Let me know if you are full and I won't crash in.

And in case you are "not from around heah", note that Kilmayne is a bend that touches Kildaire Farm on the one side (Taco Bell) and Maynard on the other (Self Car Wash), so you have two shots at it depending on your turn preferences.  Maybe that helps.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 28, 2005)

In just over 14 hours, I'll be on my way. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow night!


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> In just over 14 hours, I'll be on my way. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow night!




Looking forward to it, CL.  And, just so's you know, your first beer is on me.

Also, as a general note, I know that one of these Game Days I am not going to surpass the previous one in terms of having cool props for the game I run.  This is NOT going to be that Game Day.  I just put some of the finishing touches on the main prop for my Sky Galleons of Venus game and I gotta say, it totally RAWKS!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Have a blast, you guys!


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Have a blast, you guys!




You too.  Did you guys dig out from all that snow or did everybody just go ahead and show up last week so that they wouldn't miss out on the Boston Game Day?


----------



## Belen (Jan 28, 2005)

Yo Rel, what time is din din tonight?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You too.  Did you guys dig out from all that snow or did everybody just go ahead and show up last week so that they wouldn't miss out on the Boston Game Day?




Little do they know that the first game we play Saturday morning is "shovels and snow." It's part of the "Clearing Kevin's Driveway" adventure path, along with such classics as "Raking Kevin's leaves," "Mowing Kevin's lawn," and "Vacumning Kevin's house." Yessiree, I sure do love these game days!


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Little do they know that the first game we play Saturday morning is "shovels and snow." It's part of the "Clearing Kevin's Driveway" adventure path, along with such classics as "Raking Kevin's leaves," "Mowing Kevin's lawn," and "Vacumning Kevin's house." Yessiree, I sure do love these game days!




That Kevin, always going overboard with his gaming props.  You sure you don't have Tom Sawyer in your family tree?


----------



## Belen (Jan 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Little do they know that the first game we play Saturday morning is "shovels and snow." It's part of the "Clearing Kevin's Driveway" adventure path, along with such classics as "Raking Kevin's leaves," "Mowing Kevin's lawn," and "Vacumning Kevin's house." Yessiree, I sure do love these game days!




I thought everyone who joins ENWorld has to do a month of Kitty duty before their first post.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 28, 2005)

7pm I believe from the backposts on the thread, BU.


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> 7pm I believe from the backposts on the thread, BU.




True dat.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Little do they know that the first game we play Saturday morning is "shovels and snow." It's part of the "Clearing Kevin's Driveway" adventure path, along with such classics as "Raking Kevin's leaves," "Mowing Kevin's lawn," and "Vacumning Kevin's house." Yessiree, I sure do love these game days!




This just goes to prove that PC is still a better RBDM than me.  Here my wife has been saying, "You need to clean up around the house since Henry is coming to stay with us."  Now I understand that I need to get HIM to do the cleaning!

Genius!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 28, 2005)

Hail,

I was not going to be able to attend the dinner tonight due to work but I have transportation issue now.  

I live in Morrisville, just off Morrisville Parkway between Davis Drive and Chapel Hill Road, and I think I can get a ride TO the gameday but not home.  The ideal thing would be if anyone could give me a ride to and from the gameday but if I can get the ride home after it would be excellent.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 28, 2005)

WHHHOOOO-HOOOO!



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Also, as a general note, I know that one of these Game Days I am not going to surpass the previous one in terms of having cool props for the game I run.



 Yeah, right Rel . You're a prop addict, plain and simple. And you've passed that on to me, so don't be backing down now!

I'm about to sit down and put the finishing-finishing touches on the Avengers game. And its got LASERS! And a PIRATE!  OK, off to go double check the props and character sheets. I'll see everyone tonight at the dinner!

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Ruined (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm really hoping nothing happens, but given the way our area was paralyzed last week, I thought I'd share the current forecast for tomorrow (from weather.com):

A mix of clouds and sun in the morning will give way to cloudy skies and wintry precipitation during the afternoon. High 39F. Winds light and variable. Chance of precip 50%. 

Just so you know...


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Hail,
> 
> I was not going to be able to attend the dinner tonight due to work but I have transportation issue now.
> 
> I live in Morrisville, just off Morrisville Parkway between Davis Drive and Chapel Hill Road, and I think I can get a ride TO the gameday but not home.  The ideal thing would be if anyone could give me a ride to and from the gameday but if I can get the ride home after it would be excellent.




I just talked to Neal, Templetroll and he indicated that there are several people he knows who live in that direction and will be in attendance.  So if you get there, we'll get you home somehow.  The only kicker is that they may not be planning on going to the dinner at Rock-Ola so you might miss out on that if your ride is leaving around 8:00.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 28, 2005)

can someone who will be at the dinner email me their cell phone number?  CL and I will be driving in this afternoon, and in case we get lost, I'd like to have someone I can call in case we need directions.

See you tonight!

Oh, curtis.bennett@gmail.com


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Ruined said:
			
		

> I'm really hoping nothing happens, but given the way our area was paralyzed last week, I thought I'd share the current forecast for tomorrow (from weather.com):
> 
> A mix of clouds and sun in the morning will give way to cloudy skies and wintry precipitation during the afternoon. High 39F. Winds light and variable. Chance of precip 50%.
> 
> Just so you know...




The weather in general has been a growing concern of mine but I don't think we're going to see anything like what happened last Wednesday in terms of the traffic problems.  Unlike that event (which was largely unanticipated and unplanned for) we've known about this for days.  The road crews will likely be out getting the roads prepared for precipitation starting tonight.  And this won't be happening during peak travel hours on a weekday.

That said, my concern for everyone's safety is paramount.  If you feel like the conditions are starting to deteriorate beyond what you're comfortable driving in, please don't hesitate to leave early.  For the out-of-towners, you may want to strongly consider waiting to drive home until Sunday morning, depending on how things shape up.  Things are supposed to have improved by then with the precipitation having switched entirely to rain.  If you wind up stuck in town overnight with nowhere to stay then I can always find a spot on my floor for you.


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> can someone who will be at the dinner email me their cell phone number?  CL and I will be driving in this afternoon, and in case we get lost, I'd like to have someone I can call in case we need directions.
> 
> See you tonight!
> 
> Oh, curtis.bennett@gmail.com




It's on the way.


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I just talked to Neal, Templetroll and he indicated that there are several people he knows who live in that direction and will be in attendance.  So if you get there, we'll get you home somehow.  The only kicker is that they may not be planning on going to the dinner at Rock-Ola so you might miss out on that if your ride is leaving around 8:00.




Cool!  Thanks!

when I get a ride my schedule fits the person I'm riding with!   I've never been able to go to Rock-Ola before so no prob; I'm broke also so that helps ease the pain of missing out!


----------



## Belen (Jan 28, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Cool!  Thanks!
> 
> when I get a ride my schedule fits the person I'm riding with!   I've never been able to go to Rock-Ola before so no prob; I'm broke also so that helps ease the pain of missing out!




John,

If you're going to the after game dinner on Saturday, then we can take you home.  It is only 10 minutes or so away from us.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> If you're going to the after game dinner on Saturday, then we can take you home.  It is only 10 minutes or so away from us.
> 
> Dave




And voila!  See, TT, I told you we'd find you a ride.

Kudos to you Dave!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, I'm out of here! 

See everyone tonight or tomorrow. die_kluge, I'm on my way, see you in a bit over an hour. 

Rich


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

Everyone help me on my Concentration checks to cast Snowstorm.

The parentals are coming if the weather permits.

"But, Mo~~m ..."

We'll see what happens (as I curse the luck of missing two game days in a row @_@)


----------



## Belen (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And voila!  See, TT, I told you we'd find you a ride.
> 
> Kudos to you Dave!




Hey, he is in my afternoon game.  I can't leave him hanging.


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2005)

We have some fantastic people at these gamedays. You know that?

After last night, my travel plans were in doubt. However, after a last-minute save from my lovely wife, and a $200.00 starter replacement, I'm good to go.  Don't worry though - it only hurts when I sit down, and feel the heat radiating off my credit card.


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Everyone help me on my Concentration checks to cast Snowstorm.
> 
> The parentals are coming if the weather permits.
> 
> ...




Well what if they got there and found a note saying you'd "stepped out to grab a gallon of milk for 8 or 9 hours. be right back."

*bad Rel!  BAD!  Stop being Lawful Evil to Adamantineangel's mom!*

Just sayin' is all...


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> We have some fantastic people at these gamedays. You know that?
> 
> After last night, my travel plans were in doubt. However, after a last-minute save from my lovely wife, and a $200.00 starter replacement, I'm good to go.  Don't worry though - it only hurts when I sit down, and feel the heat radiating off my credit card.




Glad things worked out.  Maybe the hot wallet could ride in the passenger seat.  It'll help keep the car warm anyway.  It's hella cold out there!


----------



## Belen (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel,

There is a chance that an old friend will be back in town tonight.  Is it ok if we bring him out to Errico's?  He is a gamer and a member of my old group.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> There is a chance that an old friend will be back in town tonight.  Is it ok if we bring him out to Errico's?  He is a gamer and a member of my old group.
> 
> Dave




Certainly.  I'll be calling Errico's in a bit to give a final update on the number of people they are to expect so I that's no problem at all.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> We have some fantastic people at these gamedays. You know that?
> 
> After last night, my travel plans were in doubt. However, after a last-minute save from my lovely wife, and a $200.00 starter replacement, I'm good to go.  Don't worry though - it only hurts when I sit down, and feel the heat radiating off my credit card.




And don't forget, whether I go or not, you've always got a room to board in if needed.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well what if they got there and found a note saying you'd "stepped out to grab a gallon of milk for 8 or 9 hours. be right back."
> 
> *bad Rel!  BAD!  Stop being Lawful Evil to Adamantineangel's mom!*
> 
> Just sayin' is all...




It's worse than that even, as I'm engaged they want to meet the in-laws.

O_O


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> It's worse than that even, as I'm engaged they want to meet the in-laws.
> 
> O_O




And thus slipping from the realm of "irritatingly inconvenienced" and dropping right on into "well and truly buggered".

So let's all hope it snows a lot, but only on the stretch of road that AA's mom would have travelled on.


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2005)

Waitaminute! Let's not get her killed! Let's just hope for "All avenues closed due to road construction."


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Waitaminute! Let's not get her killed! Let's just hope for "All avenues closed due to road construction."




That's why I said, "*would* have travelled on".

I may be a RBDM, but I've never killed anybody's MOM just for the sake of a game...and if I did it was really a last resort!  Plus, you can't prove ANYTHING!


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

Our work has paid off. The parentals have decided to reschedule.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 28, 2005)

Great googley mooglies! We have *POWER*!


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Great googley mooglies! We have *POWER*!




If only it could be harnessed for the forces of Good...


Still, since we got it we might as well use it to keep adamantineangel's folks from taking a road trip.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 28, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Great googley mooglies! We have *POWER*!




Perhaps we don't know our own strength. The latest forcasts are calling for snow, sleet and freezing rain tomorrow afternoon.   

I don't relish the thought of another 4 hour commute to North Raleigh if worse comes to worst.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

The worst part was that I was just a 'pit stop' on the way to the grandchildren. Let's celebrate your birthday! We'll see the in-laws! That'll only take a few hours, and then we can go to Winston-Salem to see the good son and his little girl!

I just need to feed that into the giant killing tomorrow.

Rel, time for Errico's?
Henry, dice I'll need for the game?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you wind up stuck in town overnight with nowhere to stay then I can always find a spot on my floor for you.



Ditto here. I'll have one out of town guest, but I've got an empty bedroom and two (not very comfortable) couches. We'll make do somehow, if necessary.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> The worst part was that I was just a 'pit stop' on the way to the grandchildren. Let's celebrate your birthday! We'll see the in-laws! That'll only take a few hours, and then we can go to Winston-Salem to see the good son and his little girl!
> 
> I just need to feed that into the giant killing tomorrow.
> 
> ...




The time for dinner tonight is 7:00 and I'm calling in just a minute to make the final adjustment to the reservation.

I hope Henry has already left to come here so you may not get an answer about the dice.  But if you're talking about his 1E game then I can't think of any reason that you wouldn't just use the typical D&D dice.  They are the one thing that's been fairly consistant over the various editions.

Code Monkey, I can't help but note how appropriate your .sig is to that last post.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 28, 2005)

My house is now available as well.


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2005)

As of now we're confirmed for Errico's:  7:00 Morrus - Party of 15.


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry - I JUST came back from changing out cars. I have the wife's car, and I'm on the road in approx. 10 minutes (change clothes and grab a soda). See you all there!

Rel, if you need me, I'm at the newest cell phone number I gave you a couple of months back.


----------



## Torm (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I think I already mentioned this a while back, but I couldn't get up there with Henry this time out. Hopefully things will work out so I can next time.

Youse guys have fun. Kill some bad stuff in the name of Torm for me, eh?


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 29, 2005)

*Very excited.*

I hope you guys are enjoying dinner.

I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 29, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> If you're going to the after game dinner on Saturday, then we can take you home.  It is only 10 minutes or so away from us.
> 
> Dave




That will be great I'll see you there to day!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 29, 2005)

well guys, wonderful gameday, too bad I could only stay for the morning (then again, it's sleeting like crazy outside so I guess it might've been for the best *shrug*).

First time playing 1st edition, fun stuff right there.

And...whomever it was (bad with names sorry), thanks for eden and aces.


The only quote I can recal at this point in time is "Called shot to the muffin!"

I'm still waiting for an explanation


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, I think I already mentioned this a while back, but I couldn't get up there with Henry this time out. Hopefully things will work out so I can next time.
> 
> Youse guys have fun. Kill some bad stuff in the name of Torm for me, eh?




I didn't know my cleric of Torm showed up......   She'd have killed stuff for ya!    

Hope the day went well for those who were able to make it. I had to work and then went right home as the roads were getting nasty in High Point and I had to recuperate from both work and the game session last night. 

I'd love to see some, if not all, you guys up here in nearby Greensboro for STELLARCON, March 11-13th.  Linky is in my sig!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2005)

We tried to call this morning and have 30 people scream "hi" at you, but Henry changed his cell phone number.


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We tried to call this morning and have 30 people scream "hi" at you, but Henry changed his cell phone number.




Aw, drat!  That would have been fun!   I hope the Boston Game Day went great.

Henry's going to be yelling something besides "hi" any moment now when he realizes, almost home to SC, that he left his gaming stuff and figure collection in my truck...

As for the NC Game Day I had a blast!  Loved, LOVED the Grimm game and I had a great time running my Sky Galleons of Venus game, though the players couldn't seem to roll worth a damn during the Endgame and it wound up being much more of a nail-biter than I would have anticipated.

I don't have a whole lot of time just at the moment but I'll pop back on in a couple hours or so to post some additional comments and my "Quotable Quotes".  For now, suffice it to say that I had an awesome time and I can't wait for NCGDVII!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 30, 2005)

Corlon said:
			
		

> well guys, wonderful gameday, too bad I could only stay for the morning (then again, it's sleeting like crazy outside so I guess it might've been for the best *shrug*).
> 
> First time playing 1st edition, fun stuff right there.
> 
> ...





You're welcome!  They didn't have name tags this time round that I could see, but I got there late.

Mucho thanks once again to the fine fellow who provided the bagels and vvarious cream cheeses; that was MOST excellent!

I'm not sure if it was you, Corlon, but my fav quote came from a fellow who had never played 1st Ed and the wizard  decided to caste Haste on some folks.  

the comments went kinda like this (very paraphrased):

"haste is good."

"Yeah, and it ages you a year."

"It does?  What a crazy thing to do."

Then Henry commented, "Due to the aging each character will have to make a System Shock Roll and if they fail they die immediately."

"WHAT?!?  This game is _dangerous_!"


IT was an excellent time, both my games were great.  Taking on the giants went fine and 1st e druid was proven to be the monster of summoning stuff!   A bear seems so normal until it got boosted and that elemental was just overpowering.

Belen Umeria ran an excellent science horror thing.  Scared my Navigator/Engineer half to death; he was _NOT _ going back on that ship!  The ship to ship combat was way cool and he did a great job of character design.  Everyone had their niche and they were great and still had enough to be useful in all aspects of the adventure.  I loved how the Doc was the one to save all our bacon early on when we failed our wil save.

B.U. - Malcolm will design something to protect from the mental attack.  I think he'll start with a hat made of aluminum foil.....   

Oh, yeah, I finally got to hang out at the Rock-Ola which was fun.  Really great people in this bunch.  Yakked about DMing, various games face to face and online, jobs and the horrors that can't be smote with axe or blasted with a laser and the food was good, too.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 30, 2005)

yup, it was me

Kind of surprising to find that certain beneficial spells automatically aged and possibly outright killed the people is was cast on.

BTW:  is eden a MMORPG that you pay by the month for?


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 30, 2005)

Corlon said:
			
		

> yup, it was me
> 
> Kind of surprising to find that certain beneficial spells automatically aged and possibly outright killed the people is was cast on.
> 
> BTW:  is eden a MMORPG that you pay by the month for?




Yeah, that was the glory of Haste being so useful.  Folks would play Elves and get snarky about aging not really being serious for them.  The group I played with never did the System Shock roll, btw.  

Yes, both HelbreathUSA and Savage Eden are monthly rates.  You get some free time to see if you like it.  WarBirds and Dawn of Aces has offline flight missions, and there is a training arena.


----------



## Elric (Jan 30, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time at the game and made it home fine, despite the weather.  I will really try to make the next one, although I think it comes really close to when I have finals.  Playing 1e must have been a blast (I checked the books out from the library once, but that's all I've ever done with them).


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, it's "Quotable Quotes" time.  I wrote down several from the morning session (when I was playing) but not so many from the afternoon session (when I was busy GMing).  Feel free to add those that you overheard:

From CodeMonkey's Grimm game came MANY funny quotes, but what do you expect from a game that includes 3rd Graders, Brain Sucking Aliens, Organ Grinders with giant Monkeys, Killer Teddy Bears, Pirates, Pigs, Puppeteers, Frikin' Lazers and Cake Monsters...

"That is one SPANKED monkey!" - CodeMonkey regarding one of our foes directed by the Organ Grinder

"Oh my God!  The Ninja just did more damage than ME!" - Kylekatern
"He's a NINJA!!" - Everybody else

"It's a clockwork ARMADILLO?!" - Fyrehowl
"It's an echolocating clockwork armadillo with mounted cannon." - Rel

"There's no such thing as a Good Ninja..." - Kylekatern

"So much fun you'll rip your pants!" - Rel (in reference to CodeMonkey's friend and fellow Underoo Avenger Aaron ripping his pants again)

"Called Shot to the MUFFIN!" - Kylekatern (just before hitting a cake monster)

"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched the Organ Grinder in the head)
"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched the masked Brain Sucking Alien in the head)
"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched the Killer Teddy Bear in the head)
"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched the Alien with the Frickin' Lazer in the head)
"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched the Head Alien in Charge in in the head)
"I PUNCH him in the HEAD!" - Rel (as his character, Lilly, punched Kylekatern's PC who accidentally hit Lilly for 28 points of damage while grappled.  I punched him in the head.)

From my afternoon Sky Galleons of Venus game I'm sure that other good quotes will percolate up from the recesses of my brain eventually.  The one I recall for the moment was when the PC's were stealing the Zeppelin from the German Merchant and trying to deflect the responsiblilty onto another party:

"We're robbin' y'all in the name of France!" - Riggs (as "Tex" the Texan with a THICK southern drawl.)


Also a few quick Honorable Mentions for folks in attendance:

Henry - A very gracious houseguest considering that I made him sleep on the couch in my drafty basement.  And I kept him up late both nights with conversations about "All Things Roleplaying".  You're welcome here anytime, Henry.  And Samantha really enjoyed meeting you too.

Cthulhu's Librarian and die_kluge - For driving 5 hours or so down from Virginia to attend, you guys deserve a special mention.  And it was a real pleasure getting to chat with two of ENWorld's more prominent members some more.  Thanks for making the trip and I hope you can come to the next one also.

Belen Umeria - You and your lovely wife have definately become part of the "backbone" of these gatherings and I wanted to thank you for bringing along the coupons for All Fun and Games.  And, more personally, the generous gift of miniatures that you gave me was simply stunning.  When you get so many free minis that your arms get tired from carrying them to the car then it means you scored BIG!  (or maybe that I need to work out more) 

NCSUCodeMonkey - As much as anybody you were responsible for us getting the first NC Game Days off the ground and now we have SIX under our belts with the seventh less than three months off.  I hate to lose you to the rigors of life and I'm looking forward to gaming with you at the next Game Day, even if it has to be the last time for a while.  Your Grimm game was just raw fun from start to finish and I enjoyed it greatly.  My wife asked me this morning if I'd ever consider running a Grimm game myself.  My answer was, "Not if Matt is running one at the same Game Day!"  I don't know that it could be done better than you do it.  Thanks for all your help and support in running this and other Game Days.

Morgenes - Finally, thanks to Neal for helping with all the administrative stuff that I generally don't think about once my feet hit the floor at Talley.  I'm there to have fun.  Neal's there to make sure you have fun.  If you want to send somebody a box of chocolates to thank them for the fun you had at Game Day then Neal's your guy.  (Plus, I'm diabetic and can't each chocolate anyway. )


More thoughts and quotes as they come to me and I'll be sending my pictures to Neal to post on the Game Day site in the next day or so.  If you've got pics then feel free to send those too.

Thanks again to everybody who came and made this event so fun.  We'll be doing it again soon so mark your callendars in advance!  (I'm looking at YOU, Corlon! )


----------



## Belen (Jan 30, 2005)

I had a blast.I really look forward to these games days and am sorry that we cannot hang out with you all more often.  Three times a year seems too few an opportunity to do the game days.

I had a great time playing Sir Gawaine, lecherous Knight of the Round Table. 

Also, I have to thank everyone who played in the d20 Future game.  It was a blast and the starship combat was nailbiting and cinematic.  I definitely want to run d20 future again.

Rel: Those minis were just sitting in a closet and they were meant to be used.  I know they found a good home with you, eve if you're players will not enjoy all the vampires and ogres!

I really cannot wait for the next one.

Favorite Quotes:

Doc: Can I please shoot him in the head?
Commander Duncan (Female Cyborg): What about the hippocratic oath?
Doc: Right now I am considering the hypocritical oath!

Gunnery Sergeant Pedro: You crucified him with medical tubing!?
DM: He was also pumped full of embalming fluid while still alive.
Pedro:  That is so twisted.
DM: RBDM Grin.


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel: Those minis were just sitting in a closet and they were meant to be used.  I know they found a good home with you, eve if you're players will not enjoy all the vampires and ogres!




Trust me when I say they'll be put to good use.   

I knew that my sleep-deprived brain would leave out someone in the list above and that lucky person is...

Jon Potter - Jon, I just wanted to offer a personal word of thanks for being the North Star that I can count on in my Game Day games.  (Jon has been in EVERY SINGLE Game Day event that I've run since Game Day II.)  You are an excellent and reliable roleplayer and it has been great to have you in every one of those games.  I hope that I'm still doing right whatever earned such loyalty in the firstplace.  Or maybe it's the huge sums of cash? 

- edited to fix the times that I called you "John" who is of course a completely different person.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 30, 2005)

Jon's great that way  And I'm hoping that I see him grace my Shadowrun table the next time I run. We're gonna work on that troll's initiative before next game.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I knew that my sleep-deprived brain would leave out someone in the list above and that lucky person is...
> 
> Jon Potter - Jon, I just wanted to offer a personal word of thanks for being the North Star that I can count on in my Game Day games.




and



			
				Clueless said:
			
		

> Jon's great that way  And I'm hoping that I see him grace my Shadowrun table the next time I run.




What have I ever done to earn such praise. It brings a tear to my eye. (Well... a smile to my face anyway). Thanks to you both.

And, FWIW, I really don't do much besides show up and have fun. If that's praiseworthy, then I accept, but the real thanks should probably be placed elsewhere. (I'm looking at the many DMs who've run games that I've played in.)

And now, the only quote I can remember at the moment.

In Henry's morning "Against the Giants" game:

I think it was die_kluge who said: "I guess now I know why nobody wants to play a cleric." The comment was in reference to the lengthy casting times for clerical spells. He was, of course, playing a cleric.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, it was good to put some faces to some names.  I enjoyed meeting everyone, and having good conversation (even if it wasn't necessarily about gaming) at the dinner table(s). 

Yea, that was my comment. Clerics in 1e kinda suck, that casting time is just brutal.  "Excuse me while I go make a sandwich. When I come back, I'm gonna kick some major butt!"  Oh well, it was an interesting exercise. Henry and I commented that were about 6/7 years old when that 1e PHB was printed. That was sobering (and I hadn't even been drinking anything!)

Next time, I'll definitely plan on running some stuff.  Oh, and it's only about 3.5 hours from Richmond to Raleigh. I guess it's closer to 4.5 for Cthulhu's Librarian since he's coming from C'ville.  It was a nice drive since CL and I chatted about everything from the Family Circus comic strip to Jackson Pollack on the way there and back.


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for making it worth it for the bad weather wishing.

It was the best birthday present in a while!

Henry, your game was great; you remind me of a little nuance of DMing that I'd not realized: confidence in your voice makes the game more fun. I can't even begin to start to think about the psychology of it all, but it's a great trait that made the game even more fun.

The little time we had (even though we ran over!) didn't give us much chance to focus on everyone, but I'd like to say thanks to the group for fun for all. The friendliness was not necessarily unexpected, but was appreciated.

Thanks to all for taking a liking to my new miniatures and putting up with my 3e references.

To the player of Arcane, thanks for bringing the glory of 1e magic to life! 
To the player of the Fighter/Thief/Magic-User, now I know what it means to multiclass AND be effective.
To Cthulhu's Librarian, the Giant Decapitator, thanks for roleplaying that scene with female giant in bed!
To Corlon, thanks for all those damn good rolls, and being the best halfling thief I've seen in a while!
To the player of the Monk, here's to never really hitting but being *this* close to killing anyway!
To die_kluge, thanks for putting up with the game hating your character class.
To Jon Potter, thanks for bringing your humor to the table and for being such a great dwarf. Especially when tasting potions!
To Toras, thanks for helping save the dwarf, and to never hitting with your spiritual weapons.

And thanks to my Cave Bear and 16HD Fire Elemental for making me feel special.

Hopefully, see y'all in April!

P.S. die_kluge and Cthulhu's Librarian: I've been checking out HARP and am interested. Maybe we could do something next time? Are there any game days up in your area?


----------



## Rel (Jan 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Henry, your game was great; you remind me of a little nuance of DMing that I'd not realized: confidence in your voice makes the game more fun. I can't even begin to start to think about the psychology of it all, but it's a great trait that made the game even more fun.




I've said before that I think Henry would make a good radio announcer.  Something about his voice commands attention and makes you want to hear more.  Maybe not quite as much as Demi Moore but there are mitigating factors there.


----------



## Henry (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've said before that I think Henry would make a good radio announcer.  Something about his voice commands attention and makes you want to hear more.  Maybe not quite as much as Demi Moore but there are mitigating factors there.




Yeah, I'm way more attractive.  Well, to my dogs, at least. I was also recently drafted to voice the promotional video for my manufacturing company, oddly enough. But given the number of re-takes I had to do, that wasn't a great accomplishment. 

As for the gameday, my thanks to the many kind words; I have far more for all of you, both Rel and those in my games. The AD&D game had a stunning NINE players, and here I was worried at first about making quorum! We all I think had a pretty good time as a one-shot, and a reminder that the quality of fellow gamers overshadows whatever game you're running.

My favorite moments were not so many quotable quotes, but some fun events in-game:


Corlon playing the most effective halfling thief in all existance with 1's and 2's on multiple percentile rolls.
Die Kluge's Cleric locked in a life-and-death struggle for about 6 rounds with a hill giant (life and death meaning NEITHER could hurt the other for that long)
Toras fricasseeing 3 stone giants & Adamantine Angel's fire elemental with a near-max damage flame strike, while the elemental just soaks the damage and keeps going
Corlon's brave halfling thief holding the line against a cloud giant while Jon Potter's dwarf, near death, flees for healing.
Corlon drinking a super-heroism potion, only to have ALL the bonus hit points hacked off a round later.
Cthulhu's Librarian, with an enlarge spell, pretending to be a hill giant through half of the adventure, and pulling a Lizzie Borden on an amorous hill giantess. Well, that one might qualify more as creepy, but it was definately dramatic. 

As for Rel's Sky Galleons game, Carlotta is a fun, evocative character, though I may not have done former player Lola justice in her character, as my Carlotta was a little more... confrontational. But hey, oppressed Venusian natives were at stake! Something had to be done, and that Captain Umbridge was certainly doing nothing about it!  Favorite moments:


Carlotta attempting to seduce sailors guarding a sky-boat. With me in the role, I pretty much had the savoir-faire of a nun trying to seduce a bunch of sailors.   
Captain Umbridge saving Carlotta from falling from a tree: "We need nothing fancy, woman, just CLIMB!"  
Carlotta FAILING to save Captain Umbridge from falling seconds later. "Sorry!"
 Budrajah the bodyguard, trying to same his charge, Governor's Daughter Lizzie Jameson, by getting into a Triceratops Howdah unexpectedly quickly - the triceratops mauled him and tossed him into the air INTO the howdah. "We shall speak nothing of this to your father, Miss..."
And running over a velociraptor while driving a Triceratops was fun, too...


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

And I must thank Henry for his effective use of a camera flash.  Just as the crew of the RCS Carolina turned on the searchlights to blanket the hull of the derelict USS Constitution, we received the the flash (which helped to heightened the fear factor in the science fiction horror game I was running).

Henry definitely received MVNPC!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 31, 2005)

Many thanks to Neal, Rel, and all those that played, DMed, and pitched in for making this yet another great Game Day! It always amazes me that in one day you can meet so many great people and learn so much about the hobby. Mucho wisdom is handed down at these gatherings, I can tell you that!

To everyone in the Underoo Avengers game, thanks for being such a great set of players! That game was the fruit of a year of pent-up DMing creativity, since I haven't set in the hot seat since early February of last year. It was a great way to return to the sport! I only remember one quotable quote from the Avengers game, at the moment. After neutralizing the organ grinder:

Organ Grinder (in fez cap): "I couldn't help it! They sucked out my brains!"
(surprised pause)
Organ Grinder (in fez cap): "But I'm feeling better now."

Oh, and another related one,

Jared Dorf (played by my guest, Aaron): "The fez is mine!"

BelenUmeria, what a great intro to d20 future  I don't know if you expected us to use an action point for every round that we had to make a roll, but you ceratinly handled it with style. It was a great idea for a one shot, and would probably make an excellent campaign, especially if (and I'm only guessing here) that's just the tip of the ice berg. I'm banking on the next set of heroes having to defend Earth against an entire fleet of those suckers.  The only quotes that I'm remembering right now were from Captain Elliot, played by yours truly:

"You'll be fine!" As Pedro (Kylekatern) was sucked out into space through a hole in the hull.
"We'll be fine..." When we discovered that some disgusting, invisible alien beings had taken over an abandoned ship and initiated a plot to destroy the Earth.
"What could possibly go wrong?" Uttered mere minutes before running into a group of space zombies.

Oh, and not breaking 5 on a Will save all afternoon was offset by TempleTroll not socring below 25 on a navigation check and myself not scoring below 20 on a single pilot check. You can just rename the R.C.S. Carolina the R.C.S. Untouchable 

Henry, man I hate that I didn't get to hob-nob a bit more. Hopefully, I can get in to your April game, because I'm sure it'll be good regardless of the system. Until then, everyone stay safe and start cooking up your RBDM schemes for VII 

Oh, one last thing. It's a good thing that sholz skipped out on this one! We had our first Game Day birth yesterday! Sholz and his lovely wife are proud parents of a healthy baby boy, born just about 30 minutes after Game Day got into full swing. Congrats!

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> P.S. die_kluge and Cthulhu's Librarian: I've been checking out HARP and am interested. Maybe we could do something next time? Are there any game days up in your area?




CL was trying to organize a Charlottesville Game Day.  Who knows, maybe a Charlottesville/Richmond game day could be a possibility some day.  I could always run a HARP game next time I come to an NC game day.  That'd be third in a list of games I'd like to run!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

Speaking of quotes, there were a couple of good ones that came out of the Gerzel's Planescape game.

"I changed my mind, Instead of a Sensate, I'm gonna be a Cipher, but that part about being bi-sexual still stands."  - me

"True strike on the cleric, and then I fire the ballista!" - Clueless


----------



## Clueless (Jan 31, 2005)

*snickers at the satisfying image of the orc cleric having just finished taking his bow as the arena announcers gave his name... getting taken out of the lineup by a ballista bolt* SHUNK-thud! *muhahhaah*

Seth did a *number* on that cleric. 

"Ok - he's cast obscuring mist so he's got cover now."
"Does it extend all the way to the tower?"
"Uh.... no?"
"... I *wait*." *prepares blindness/deafness*

And then of course - as the howler tried to climb in the window of the top of the tower: "....uh. Nice doggy... good doggie... smell the meat? Good meat - lunch? Follow the lunch..." *chucks the spear with the meat attached out the window... into the above mentioned cleric*


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

April 23 does not seem close enough.  I am going to have to figure out what to run.


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel-

Those books that I mentioned:

Dhampir:   Barb and JC Hendee
Way of the Wolf:  EE Knight

Dave


----------



## Mark Causey (Jan 31, 2005)

BelenUmeria: Do either of your gaming groups have any openings?


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> BelenUmeria: Do either of your gaming groups have any openings?




I only have the one group that plays on evey other Tuesday evening from 6-10.  Shoot me an e-mail and we can talk about it.

dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey everyone, I had a great time at the GameDay. I'm planning on attending the next one as well, and if die_kluge wants to ride down with me again, he's more than welcome. I'm going to try to get one or two others to ride down as well. 

Big thanks to Henry and Rel for the games you ran, they were great fun! I haven't run through the Giants in about 10 years, so revisiting the steading was a blast of nostalgia. Although, I have to say, I never had a giantess proposition me any of the other times I played that module...   And as for airships on Venus, that was a whole new experience. All I have to say about that game is two weapon fighting DOUBLE CRITICAL BABY!   

It was great to see a bunch of faces that I haven't seen in about a year, and to meet a bunch of new people. I'll be posting all the pictures that I took over on the gameday site, but here is one as a teaser, as Henry contemplates how to best destroy the party with a horde of hill, stone, and cloud giants. Not that he was successful.


----------



## Rel (Jan 31, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> And as for airships on Venus, that was a whole new experience. All I have to say about that game is two weapon fighting DOUBLE CRITICAL BABY!




Heh, I guess that'll teach that German engineer to bring a pipe wrench to a Kukri fight huh? 

A couple follow-up bits about Game Day:

First, for the Underoo Avengers crowd, thanks for a fun game and for something else too.  Last night I was getting my child ready for bed and she wanted a story.  So I told her this little tale called, "Dude, where's my brownie?"  Today on the way home from pre-school she asked if I could tell the "Story with the Dude who always says 'Dude'".     Good times!  (though you should have seen my wife's eyes go wide with anticipated horror when I had the Super Sentient Broccoli say, "HIDEY-HO, DUDE!" in my best Mr. Hanky voice)

Also, we're about to set our plans for the next trio of Game Days after the one scheduled this coming April.  These will be Game Days VIII, IX and X if you're into the whole Roman thing.  What we're considering right now is having the one a year from April be our "mini-con" Game Day that takes place over two days (presumably Saturday and Sunday).  We had originally been looking at doing this for the January Game Day but with our weather problems this year and a close call last year (I think it was the week before or after that we had a nasty ice storm) we thought we should play things safe.  If anybody has any thoughts or ideas regarding this, please sing out.  I'm probably going to have a meet up with Neal sometime in the next week or so to discuss this and we have to put in our requests for the space at Talley on February 22nd.

Something else we should talk down the line is whether and how we should restructure the time slots for the mini-con Game Day.  We could possibly try to tighten up the schedule to 4 hour slots running 9-1, 2-6 and 7-11 in order to squeeze in more games on Saturday.  Or we could just stick with the format we've been using and have plenty of time to socialize in the evening after the games have wrapped.  I'm good either way and we've got more than a year to come to some kind of decision about that.  Right now we're just gathering opinions so let them be known.


----------



## Henry (Jan 31, 2005)

It slowly dawned on me in the climax that nine 9th level PCs were quite enough to deal with the giants. They slaughtered those raiders!



> Although, I have to say, I never had a giantess proposition me any of the other times I played that module...




Lesson for all you lady hill giants out there... never proposition anyone who's carrying an axe, no matter how drunk they are.


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Something else we should talk down the line is whether and how we should restructure the time slots for the mini-con Game Day.  We could possibly try to tighten up the schedule to 4 hour slots running 9-1, 2-6 and 7-11 in order to squeeze in more games on Saturday.  Or we could just stick with the format we've been using and have plenty of time to socialize in the evening after the games have wrapped.  I'm good either way and we've got more than a year to come to some kind of decision about that.  Right now we're just gathering opinions so let them be known.




I think that we should stick to the current time slots.  4 hour slots are great for the LG/ RPGA people, but they can be a pain when running unfamiliar games.  Also, I have found the five hour slot really allows people more opportunity to role play and get to know one another.  Also, I would miss the dinner.  There is no way we'd be able to do the same type of dinner on a Sunday evening.

April sounds like a good time for the larger con.  However, we should probably remember that it is close to finals for the college kids.

Also, please let me know if you need an extra hand.  Now that I am a delegate I can probably get some WOTC support for the game days/ con and I can do more than just run the yahoo group.    So if you and Neal need anything, then I am available.


----------



## Rel (Jan 31, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I think that we should stick to the current time slots.  4 hour slots are great for the LG/ RPGA people, but they can be a pain when running unfamiliar games.  Also, I have found the five hour slot really allows people more opportunity to role play and get to know one another.  Also, I would miss the dinner.  There is no way we'd be able to do the same type of dinner on a Sunday evening.




I agree that I don't want to give up a nice dinner event.  But we could try to wrap up on time or early on Sunday to do the dinner.  Or are you proposing that we do Friday and Saturday dinners as usual and then just head home after the game on Sunday?



> April sounds like a good time for the larger con.  However, we should probably remember that it is close to finals for the college kids.




This is a primary consideration.  That's why we're trying to shoot for the 2nd or 3rd week of April rather than the 1st or 2nd week of May.



> Also, please let me know if you need an extra hand.  Now that I am a delegate I can probably get some WOTC support for the game days/ con and I can do more than just run the yahoo group.    So if you and Neal need anything, then I am available.




This has some interesting possibilities.  When you get a chance, e-mail me privately. asmoore (at) earthlink (dot) net


----------



## Belen (Jan 31, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I agree that I don't want to give up a nice dinner event.  But we could try to wrap up on time or early on Sunday to do the dinner.  Or are you proposing that we do Friday and Saturday dinners as usual and then just head home after the game on Sunday?




I would keep the Friday and Saturday dinner rather than try for a Sunday dinner.  Even if we wrap up early, everyone will have work the next day and may need to get stuff done around the house.

Also, people like Henry or CL will be driving home, so even if we end early on Sunday, then that is a consideration for them.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd keep the Friday & Saturday dinners. I'd ahev to get on the road midday Sunday at the latest, so anything on Sunday evening is out for me. 

Saturday night also makes for a nice break in the middle of the weekend, so people who aren't going to be around on Sunday get to hangotu for a while and say goodby, while the people who will be around the next day get to have a relaxing time between two days of gaming.


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 31, 2005)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> BelenUmeria, what a great intro to d20 future  I don't know if you expected us to use an action point for every round that we had to make a roll, but you ceratinly handled it with style. It was a great idea for a one shot, and would probably make an excellent campaign, especially if (and I'm only guessing here) that's just the tip of the ice berg. I'm banking on the next set of heroes having to defend Earth against an entire fleet of those suckers.




Hmm, my thought was that the next group tries to find a way to go through the portal and take the fight to the bad guys.  That can still follow your idea...  or we can leave B.U. to come up with his own idea...    We _know _ he does that well!  



			
				NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh, and not breaking 5 on a Will save all afternoon was offset by TempleTroll not socring below 25 on a navigation check and myself not scoring below 20 on a single pilot check. You can just rename the R.C.S. Carolina the R.C.S. Untouchable




That made up for my monk against the giants only hitting once - I stunned that giant, and missed killing it by one but that was the only hit.  Luckily, I wasn't hit, either.  27 hit points does not make a front line fighter!



			
				NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh, one last thing. It's a good thing that sholz skipped out on this one! We had our first Game Day birth yesterday! Sholz and his lovely wife are proud parents of a healthy baby boy, born just about 30 minutes after Game Day got into full swing. Congrats!




Ah, now that is cool!


----------



## Rasyr (Jan 31, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> P.S. die_kluge and Cthulhu's Librarian: I've been checking out HARP and am interested. Maybe we could do something next time? Are there any game days up in your area?




Somebody say HARP???  When I ran the HARP events at the DC Game Day back in October, we took the award for the loudest table in the room, just because the guys playing were having so much fun.

As die_kluge notes below, CL and I are going to be trying to organize a C-Ville Game Day sometime over the next few months (or perhaps die_kluge's dream of a Richmond/C-ville game could be realized).

Btw, if you have any specific HARP questions, feel free to start a new thread with them, and I will be sure to jump in and do my best to answer them.



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> CL was trying to organize a Charlottesville Game Day.  Who knows, maybe a Charlottesville/Richmond game day could be a possibility some day.  I could always run a HARP game next time I come to an NC game day.  That'd be third in a list of games I'd like to run!



Only third??? For shame!!

Well, I guess I will be emailing CL tomorrow so that we can start seeing about a C-Ville Game Day....


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 1, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Oh well, it was an interesting exercise. Henry and I commented that were about 6/7 years old when that 1e PHB was printed. That was sobering (and I hadn't even been drinking anything!)




I was 23 at that time.      Had just gotten out of the Navy, and played my first game of D&D late 78.  The PHB I had at the GameDay was my first AD&D one and it was a 3rd printing, Jan '79.


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

I couldn't find a Gameday 6 Photo Gallery yet, so I'll post a few choice pics here until we get that under way.

The following photo was taken at the Rock-ola cafe at like 11:00 that night, so forgive us if we look a little bleary-eyed. From the left, we have: Die Kluge, Me, Cthulhu's Librarian, (A friend of NCSU Codemonkey's who I did not get to meet), NCSUCodemonkey, Rel, Templetroll, BelenUmeria, Riggs, and Alenda.


----------



## WSmith (Feb 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> A picture of Henry is posted...





Oh my, Henry!!! Why aren't you using the Grenadier Official Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Miniatures, made of lead, and from the box with the yellow sides and the blue foam inside?  What kind of First Edition game is this?!?!? 

  

It is great to see you guys having fun with my favorite version of our favorite game. You make me wish I could have been there.


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

WSmith said:
			
		

> Oh my, Henry!!! Why aren't you using the Grenadier Official Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Miniatures, made of lead, and from the box with the yellow sides and the blue foam inside?  What kind of First Edition game is this?!?!?




I'm sorry, but Diaglo didn't attend. Had he done so, I could have used the official minis, from the official box, provided background soundtracks via the "Morley the wizard" Radio Spots, and propped up pictures from the official D&D coloring book (circa 1984) to set atmosphere.  Heck, we probably could have worked the D&D beach towel in as a backdrop. 

I was glad it went well, and that the group had good fun. If you're down this way from South Jersey in late April let us know...  The next NC gameday is April 23rd.


----------



## Belen (Feb 1, 2005)

Diaglo is in SC.  He needs to come to the gameday sometime.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Diaglo is in SC.  He needs to come to the gameday sometime.




I agree.  And he should play lots of d20.  

Either that, or I could run him in a game of HARP.


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

Actually, he's in Atlanta (Stone Mtn. to be exact), and it's a little far.  Heck, the main reason I can make it is that I work near the state line; more than 2 hours and I don't know if I'd have done as many repeat visits as I have. For the record, I've never regretted it.


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2005)

I found out earlier today about at "secret funny" from the Game Day:

It appears that during the Sky Galleons of Venus game that Henry slid a note to my pal, Riggs.  It said (if Riggs is recounting the tale correctly):

(A) Hooker?
(B) Damsel in distress?

This was in seeking how Henry's character, the defrocked Spanish Nun turned Pirate, should attempt to lure the German sky sailors off of their ship.  For those not in the game, TWO of them accompanied her as she left the docks.  And she was NOT in distress.


----------



## Belen (Feb 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This was in seeking how Henry's character, the defrocked Spanish Nun turned Pirate, should attempt to lure the German sky sailors off of their ship.  For those not in the game, TWO of them accompanied her as she left the docks.  And she was NOT in distress.




They're sailors.  Couldn't that have built a vaguely looking female dummy?  They never would have known the difference.  Free money!


----------



## Belen (Feb 1, 2005)

PS:  No one tell Randi about Carlotta.  

PPS:  Nevermind.  She would have come up with it on her own.  Only, she would have found a way to get the whole crew off the boat, had them running around the docks naked, and the sailors would have thought it was their idea.

Kudos for Henry for going the extra mile....


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> PS:  No one tell Randi about Carlotta.
> 
> PPS:  Nevermind.  She would have come up with it on her own.  Only, she would have found a way to get the whole crew off the boat, had them running around the docks naked, and the sailors would have thought it was their idea.




I concur.

PS:  I like Henry a lot, but I swear to you that we would not have roleplayed a single word of this encounter past, "I close my eyes and think of England."

PPS:  And Carlotta isn't even FROM England!


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> She would have come up with it on her own. Only, she would have found a way to get the whole crew off the boat, had them running around the docks naked, and the sailors would have thought it was their idea.




I feel vindicated. 



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I like Henry a lot, but I swear to you that we would not have roleplayed a single word of this encounter past, "I close my eyes and think of England."




That was one of those instances where it's GOOD that d20 has a social skills mechanic.  As I said before, my wording was even worse than what a nun would have actually come up with - more like a quarterback trying to seduce a cheerleader.


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> That was one of those instances where it's GOOD that d20 has a social skills mechanic.  As I said before, my wording was even worse than what a nun would have actually come up with - more like a quarterback trying to seduce a cheerleader.




Luckily for you, most men (sailors in particular) respond well to "you wanna?"

That's what we in the GMing business call a "circumstance bonus". 

By the way, Henry, is it possible that you could send me the "bullet point" sheet you made for your Eberron Game at NCGDV?  I could really use something like that to get my gang up to speed in a hurry.


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2005)

Sure thing, Rel. In fact, when I visit I was planning on bringing you a CD with a bunch of my eberron maps, fact sheets, etc. that I've collected. Hopefully, you can put them to some use.

BTW, based on a conversation we had Saturday, I found this from Paul Stromberg on Dragonsfoot, regarding "Gleepwurp the Eyebiter" and various other tournament characters:



> Against the Giants
> ---------------------
> Gleed* "a glowing ember or burning coal" Wurp "of superior quality" Eyebiter "Eyebite: to bewitch with the eye"
> 
> ...




TOLD YA.


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> TOLD YA.




Indeed, sir, you are capable of defending the indefensible.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey, Rel - Are you able to establish a Gameday 6 Photo Gallery by chance? Apparently, logging into the photo gallery is only possible for admins, and I had about 13 photos I wanted to post.

Thanks!


----------



## Rel (Feb 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hey, Rel - Are you able to establish a Gameday 6 Photo Gallery by chance? Apparently, logging into the photo gallery is only possible for admins, and I had about 13 photos I wanted to post.
> 
> Thanks!




I need to get on the horn to Neal about that one.  When he re-established the boards it looks like he didn't add a Gallery section.  I'll call him in a couple minutes.

And, Henry, I've got news for you:  On the ride to pre-school this morning, Samantha and I were talking about Valentines Day and I was explaining that you give them to people you love.  She rattled off the list including mommy, daddy, grandparents and...Henry (then she blushed).  So you'd better tell Dawn that "there's another woman." 

"Is she younger than me?!  Thinner?!"

"Well, she weighs about 31 pounds so..."

I thought you might find that amusing.


----------



## Rel (Feb 2, 2005)

For now pictures can't be directly uploaded to the Gallery (and the Gallery is located under Community->Photos).  Send any pics you want put into the Gallery to Neal at:
morgenes@mud.dhorizon.org


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll send mine to Neal later today.


----------



## Rel (Feb 2, 2005)

One more minor point of interest:  It came up in conversation at the Friday Night Dinner that there were a couple posters who I hadn't seen lately and was concerned about.  One was Pielorinho and I saw a post of his yesterday so that's all good.  The other was Darklone and I managed to contact him by e-mail.  He's fine but is working on getting his final graduate school work done and so took a haitus from the boards for a while.  I scolded him mildly and told him not to disappear on me without telling me next time (he was easily the most prolific poster in my Story Hour thread so I've got an ulterior motive too ).


----------



## Old One (Feb 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> One more minor point of interest:  It came up in conversation at the Friday Night Dinner that there were a couple posters who I hadn't seen lately and was concerned about.  One was Pielorinho and I saw a post of his yesterday so that's all good.  The other was Darklone and I managed to contact him by e-mail.  He's fine but is working on getting his final graduate school work done and so took a haitus from the boards for a while.  I scolded him mildly and told him not to disappear on me without telling me next time (he was easily the most prolific poster in my Story Hour thread so I've got an ulterior motive too ).




I wondered what happened to Darklone...now you just need to find Lela   What is the next NC Game Day date?  4/23?  I am giving a presentation at Camp Lejeune on 4/22...hmmmmm !

~ OO


----------



## Rel (Feb 3, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I am giving a presentation at Camp Lejeune on 4/22...hmmmmm !
> 
> ~ OO




Dinner is at 7:00...


----------



## Henry (Feb 3, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I wondered what happened to Darklone...now you just need to find Lela   What is the next NC Game Day date?  4/23?  I am giving a presentation at Camp Lejeune on 4/22...hmmmmm !
> 
> ~ OO




I would be honored to take tuteledge of an Emorian Grim Tales setting under you, my Leige. 

_(Heck, if Old One took me up on this, it'd be the earliest sign-up we've ever had... )_


----------



## Belen (Feb 3, 2005)

Every since Saturday night I have been on a Kobolds! kick.  I wonder if I should not try to mimic Rel a bit and run something off the beaten path.

I still want to play in an Orcs! game.


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Every since Saturday night I have been on a Kobolds! kick.  I wonder if I should not try to mimic Rel a bit and run something off the beaten path.
> 
> I still want to play in an Orcs! game.




Actually, since that conversation, I've been thinking about the possibilities of running _Koboldz!_ at the next Game Day.  But I don't want to step on your toes if you're thinking the same thing, BU.


----------



## Belen (Feb 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Actually, since that conversation, I've been thinking about the possibilities of running _Koboldz!_ at the next Game Day.  But I don't want to step on your toes if you're thinking the same thing, BU.




Heck no.  I would leave it to the master and make sure that Christy and I were the first two signed up.


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Heck no.  I would leave it to the master and make sure that Christy and I were the first two signed up.




I'll give it some more thought and if I decide to go for it then you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 4, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Heck no.  I would leave it to the master and make sure that Christy and I were the first two signed up.




Make that the second and third to sign up.

I have a reputation to maintain after all.


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2005)

You know the gamedays are popular when half a dozen people are planning their signups three months out.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 4, 2005)

*Off Topic*

Off Topic

Would anyone be interested in a once-a-month-meet-at-a-game-store-run-something-new-or-different-or-old-or-whatever-not-even-necessarily-D&D-or-even-the-same-people-kinda-thing?


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Off Topic
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a once-a-month-meet-at-a-game-store-run-something-new-or-different-or-old-or-whatever-not-even-necessarily-D&D-or-even-the-same-people-kinda-thing?




I would find the idea appealing though I could by no means guarantee I would be there every time and I'd rather somebody else organized it.

Another idea that I've been kicking around would be a once-a-month "DM Dinner" where we could kick around events in our campaigns, swap ideas and generally become as Rat-Bastardly as possible.  Any interest in that?


----------



## Clueless (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm - quite. Though i have to call for someplace other than Errico's - my wallet is spewing moths at me lately.


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Hmmm - quite. Though i have to call for someplace other than Errico's - my wallet is spewing moths at me lately.




The food is almost completely irrelevant to me.  I just want to pick you guys brians for cool ideas.  We can brown-bag it in a local park for all I care.

When it gets warmer you guys can come over and we'll grill out on my back deck if you like.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll second my house for weekend afternoon options.

I have three dogs, to those it matters to.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 5, 2005)

While the ideas are being kicked around, I wanted to mention to Henry a thought that occured to me the other night.

If you were thinking of running the other two mods in the Giant series at upcoming Game Days perhaps you'd consider running one adventure using each of the 3 editions of D&D? You've already done hill giants in 1E, so frost giants in 2E (a system I've actually never played), and fire giants in 3E. It would mean a bit of work for you, but I thought it an idea worth mentioning.

And I really like the ideas of getting together more often for ideas and trying new systems, but I don't think my daughter would be too happy with me if I did that. She's already quite put out by my existing Game Days/Game Nights.


----------



## Rel (Feb 5, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> And I really like the ideas of getting together more often for ideas and trying new systems, but I don't think my daughter would be too happy with me if I did that. She's already quite put out by my existing Game Days/Game Nights.




Uh oh.  Mine is always thrilled that I'm going off for Game Night so that she and Mommy can get some alone time together.  I must not be doing this daddy thing right.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Mine is always thrilled that I'm going off for Game Night so that she and Mommy can get some alone time together.  I must not be doing this daddy thing right.




More likely you're just luckier than I am. I don't think that anyone who's read the Adventures of Samantha the Red could ever accuse you of getting the daddy thing wrong.


----------



## Belen (Feb 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I would find the idea appealing though I could by no means guarantee I would be there every time and I'd rather somebody else organized it.
> 
> Another idea that I've been kicking around would be a once-a-month "DM Dinner" where we could kick around events in our campaigns, swap ideas and generally become as Rat-Bastardly as possible.  Any interest in that?




Sounds like a fabulous idea to me, Rel.  Christy and I would be in for it as we both DM games.  A local DM's council sounds cool.  I'd love to help put this together.


----------



## Belen (Feb 6, 2005)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Off Topic
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a once-a-month-meet-at-a-game-store-run-something-new-
> or-different-or-old-or-whatever-not-even-necessarily-D&D-or-even-the-same-
> people-kinda-thing?




Another good idea.  If I may make a suggestion, All Fun and Games in Cary, is usually open on Sundays, they have a great game room, including a number of board games in the back, if people did not want to play RPGs.  Christy is working there on Sundays as well.  I cannot guarantee that it will always be open, but the owners have asked me to run DnD for them several times a month and the more game, the merrier.

In February, I am running DnD on Feb. 13th from 4-8 pm.  I am also running on the 27th, but they are having a DnD birthday party for some kids that day, so the game room is not free.

In March, we have RPGs (ie. I will be running DnD) on Sunday, March 13 and Sunday March 27.  I do not have anything scheduled for April yet.

So, I think that All Fun and Games would be a great venue!  And they really want more RPG gamers to visit the store.


----------



## Belen (Feb 6, 2005)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> More likely you're just luckier than I am. I don't think that anyone who's read the Adventures of Samantha the Red could ever accuse you of getting the daddy thing wrong.




Jon, as I have had the great opportunity to game with you much more often, my sense is that you do not get it wrong either.


----------



## Belen (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyone alive out there?


----------



## Henry (Feb 7, 2005)

Alive, but tired. I came back to Raleigh briefly on Saturday to pick up my things that I left, and also ran the final Eberron session for my D&D group at home. I had a great trip (thanks again to host Rel) but logging that much Interstate time will tire out a body. On the good side of things, I can happily close out "long-haul trucker" as one of the careers I regret missing out on.


----------



## Old One (Feb 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Alive, but tired. I came back to Raleigh briefly on Saturday to pick up my things that I left, and also ran the final Eberron session for my D&D group at home. I had a great trip (thanks again to host Rel) but logging that much Interstate time will tire out a body. On the good side of things, I can happily close out "long-haul trucker" as one of the careers I regret missing out on.




<makes a note to send Henry a case of Red Bull to keep him awake >

~ OO


----------



## Belen (Feb 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Alive, but tired. I came back to Raleigh briefly on Saturday to pick up my things that I left, and also ran the final Eberron session for my D&D group at home. I had a great trip (thanks again to host Rel) but logging that much Interstate time will tire out a body. On the good side of things, I can happily close out "long-haul trucker" as one of the careers I regret missing out on.




The word "ouch" comes to mind.  I hate to drive, so that would be a little piece of Hell for me.


----------



## Belen (Feb 8, 2005)

Just a little bump.


----------



## Rel (Feb 8, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Just a little bump.




I think we may be at the point where we can let this puppy slide off the front page unless there is some pressing issue to discuss.  I'll be cranking up the next Game Day thread on or about the 23rd, which would be the traditional 2 months prior to Game Day.

If we want to strike up a conversation about the DM Dinner or some intermediate games prior to the next Game Day then maybe we could start a thread over on the Game Day boards with a link here for those interested?


----------



## Belen (Feb 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I think we may be at the point where we can let this puppy slide off the front page unless there is some pressing issue to discuss.  I'll be cranking up the next Game Day thread on or about the 23rd, which would be the traditional 2 months prior to Game Day.
> 
> If we want to strike up a conversation about the DM Dinner or some intermediate games prior to the next Game Day then maybe we could start a thread over on the Game Day boards with a link here for those interested?




Yep, I can start a thread there.  Just how do we get people to go there and read it.


----------



## Rel (Feb 8, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Yep, I can start a thread there.  Just how do we get people to go there and read it.




Like this:

Naked Women?


----------



## Belen (Feb 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Like this:
> 
> Naked Women?




Oh god.  That is hilarious!


----------



## Rel (Feb 23, 2005)

For those subscribed, I just posted the thread for NC Game Day VII.


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 23, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Oh god.  That is hilarious!




i clicked that link!  and I'm glad I did!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

